# Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?



## Luiz (27. Juli 2008)

Hi, würde gerne mal eure meinung wissen. Wie kommt ihr damit klar in deutschland zu angeln. Habt ihr nicht auch manchmal das gefühl, dass man sich nicht wirklich frei bewegen darf?
Wirklich jeder tümpel wird von einem angelverein verwaltet, bei dem man jedes mal richtig löhnen darf. Um sich mal ein wenig freiheit zu verschaffen, muss man am besten in 10 vereinen mitglied sein.
Natürlich gibt es auch tageskarten, die stellen für tagesangler sind aber natürlich andere, meistens auch nicht wirklich toll.

Ich wars vor einem jahr ca. nicht wirklich gewohnt da ich in england angelte und zum glück habe ich holland quasi vor meiner haustür. 

Also was ich damit sagen möchte, es macht nicht wirklich spass in deutschland zu angeln, es ist wirklich ein mega aufwand (jahreskarten manchmal nur begrenzt vergeben, tagesschein gibts nicht... ) und in 10 vereinen möchte ich auch nicht mitglied sein und noch nicht mal in einem verein.

Man fühlt sich doch wirklich eingengt und eventuell ein wenig der freiheit beraubt oder? 

Ein bissle diskutieren darf man ja ... .

Lg


----------



## duck_68 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Nee, ich fühl mich gut hier - bei der Dichte von Anglern in D muss einfach alles reglementiert werden, sonst würdest Du hier überhaupt keinen Fisch mehr fangen - so siehts einfach mal aus (zumindest in den allermeisten Gegenden Deutschlands


----------



## Lautertaler (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Außerdem werden doch die Gewässer von den Vereinen bestellt.
Ist doch auch ein Vorteil oder?
Klar ist es manchmal nervig mit den ganzen Vorschriften aber ich denke in Deutschland geht es nicht anders.
Würde jeder machen was er will und dann wäre das Geschrei auch groß oder?


----------



## bolban (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Wie ist es denn in Holland oder England? Darf man da einfach überall?


----------



## HOX (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Deine Aussage ist prinzipiell irgendwo richtig, allerdings darfst du nicht davon aussgehen, dass jeder Angler sorgsam und gewissenhaft mit dem ihm zur Verfügung stehenen Gewässer umgeht. 
Und es gibt leider kein adäquateres Mittel, ungefiederte und zumeist aus östlichen Gefilden stammende Kormorane von Gewässern fernzuhalten, als hohe Gebühren.
Wenn ich mir anschaue wie ein Tageskartengewässer von Jahr zu Jahr mehr an Fisch und landschaftlichem Reiz verliert, weil sich Horden von sog. "Fischerkollegen" am Ufer häuslich einrichten, alles niedertrampeln, 10 Wurmdosen, Kippenstummel Bierdosen oder Vodkaflaschen durch die Gegend schmeissen und jeden Fisch, egal ob groß oder klein und egal ob Aal, Brasse oder Zander per Genickbiss oder gnädigerweise durch althergebrachtes abklatschen ins Nirvana befördern um die Jagdtrophäen anschliessend stolz und mit triumphalem Grinsen in einer Discountertüte nach Hause schleifen wo sie zu sauer eingelegten Köstlichkeiten verarbeitet werde, kommt mir wirklich alles hoch.
Ich angle momentan auch noch mit Tageskarte aber was man da an Gewässern geboten bekommt ist zumindest hier im Süden der Region eine mittlere Katastrophe.
Daher tendiere ich auch zum Vereinsbeitritt um in den Genuß gehegter, überwachter und größtenteils gepflegter Gewässer zu kommen.


----------



## mitch (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



HOX schrieb:


> Daher tendiere ich auch zum Vereinsbeitritt um in den Genuß gehegter, überwachter und größtenteils gepflegter Gewässer zu kommen.



Absolut, insbesondere da der Großteil der Verein tatsächlich ein unbedingtes Interesse an der Hege und dem hervorragenden Fischbestand seiner Gewässer verfolgt, was sich insbesondere durch sinnvolle Entnahmeregeln und angemessen guten Besatz zeigt.
Somit herrscht wenigstens Gewissheit, wie die jährlich anfallenden Vereinsgebühren in lediglich symbolischer Höhe verwendet werden.


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Hallo.

Ich wohne in der Nähe Hamburg.

Ostsee ist auch gleich um die Ecke.

Und fast alles frei, für mich ein Anglerparadies.


----------



## HOX (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich wohne in der Nähe Hamburg.
> 
> ...



Konstruktiver Beitrag!
Setzten, 6!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



HOX schrieb:


> Konstruktiver Beitrag!
> Setzten, 6!



Warum das? 
So ist es nun mal. Ich wohne in Schwerin mit der Ostsee und der Elbe in HH vor der Tür. Damit ist auch für mich alles frei zu beangeln. Aber auch die Angelgewässer in und um Schwerin sind durch eine Mitgliedschaft im LAV zu beangeln und das ist wirklich eine ganze Menge.


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



HOX schrieb:


> Konstruktiver Beitrag!
> Setzten, 6!



Naja, bevor ich mich setzten muss, noch einen Einwand.

Unsere Elbe ist teilweise frei sowie ein Großteil der Ostsee.

Ich persönlich finde mich in keiner Art und Weise in meinem Hobby eingeschränkt.

Das war doch der Ursprung der Frage?


----------



## HOX (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Mein vorheriger Beitrag war ironisch gemeint und sollte den Unmut darüber zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich kein anständiges Gewässer in direkter Nähe zur Verfügung habe!
Kurz gesagt: purer Neid!


----------



## Gummischuh (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich will auch 'ne 6

Kann als Bremer mitfrohlocken.

Freie Weser und Lesum vor der Türe, Elbe hinterm Haus....

Der Angelgott muss eindeutig Norddeutscher gewesen sein


----------



## BöhserZwerg (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Also ich finde dass wenn man den Angelschein hat überall angel dürfen sollte nur 1mal im jahr 30Euro zahlen und das wars...ohne papierkram...das wär echt herrlich!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gralf (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Warum das?
> So ist es nun mal. Ich wohne in Schwerin mit der Ostsee und der Elbe in HH vor der Tür. Damit ist auch für mich alles frei zu beangeln. Aber auch die Angelgewässer in und um Schwerin sind durch eine Mitgliedschaft im LAV zu beangeln und das ist wirklich eine ganze Menge.


 
Ja, das ist abhängig von der Region. Je gewässerärmer und bevölkerungsreicher die Region, desto weniger Gewässer hat man pro Tageskarte oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft.

Ist doch klar:q


----------



## Gummischuh (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



> Je gewässerärmer und bevölkerungsreicher die Region, desto weniger Gewässer hat man pro Tageskarte oder Vereinsmitgliedschaft.



Jo, und von den Preisen oftmals ganz zu schweigen.

Das Gemeine ist, dass durch anziehende, oder allgemein hohe Preise, nicht ein Fisch geschützt, aber mal wieder die finanziell Schlechtgestellten ausgegrenzt werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Also ich fühle mich in NRW schon sehr stark benachteiligt. Auch und vor allem durch die Vereinsmeierei. Die besten Gewässer in meiner Gegend sind fest in der Hand elitärer Vereine. Da kosten Aufnahme und Jahresgebühr schon mal locker einen vierstelligen Betrag. Aber auch nur falls ein Mitglied des Vereins austritt oder stirbt und man auf der Warteliste ganz oben steht, oder gute Beziehungen hat.
Vereine, wo man mit moderaten Beiträgen hantiert haben meist unattraktive Gewässer oder unattraktiven Besatz, heißt Regenbogenforellen und/oder Karpfen bis zum abwinken.
Bleiben ein paar Baggeseen ( da hab ich jetzt vielleicht was schönes gefunden ) und halt der Rhein. Letzterer ist zwar ein sehr gutes Gewässer mit sehr gutem Bestand, aber es ist halt Industrieromatik.


----------



## maesox (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Nee, ich fühl mich gut hier - bei der Dichte von Anglern in D muss einfach alles reglementiert werden, sonst würdest Du hier überhaupt keinen Fisch mehr fangen - so siehts einfach mal aus (zumindest in den allermeisten Gegenden Deutschlands


 




Dieser Meinung bin ich auch!! Ist nunmal so#c


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Pikepauly (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@Martin u. Matthias

Das ist genau die Einstellung, die typisch Deutsch ist.
Ist nunmal so finde dich damit ab.
Auch wenns Irrsinn ist.

Darüber reden sollte man schon mal/dürfen können.
In der Hoffnung, daß sich was verändert.

Soll ausdrücklich keine persönliche Kritik sein!!!!


----------



## Luiz (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ ralle24, genau so schaut es aus und mal ganz ehrlich, immer am gleichen tümpel angeln wird doch ziemlich langweilig auf dauer. Und mal eben wechseln oder in mehreren vereinen mitglied zu sein ist auch nicht so einfach bei den hohen einstiegsgebühren.
Teilweise habe ich einiges pauschalisiert, aber nachdem ich mich lange damit befasst habe ist leider diese meinung. 

Wäre für ein niederländisches konzept, bezahlen für eine bestimmte region für fast endlos großen angelraum mit traumhafter natur .


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass wir in Deutschland in weiten Teilen eben nur sehr begrenzte Ressourcen haben. 
Da kann man sich drüber ärgern, aber man kann es nicht ändern. Vom Grundsatz her finde ich eine holländische Lösung auch prima. Sie ließe sich vielleicht in Norddeutschland oder MV umsetzen, in NRW aber sicher nicht.


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Mal ne "dumme" Frage eines geborenen Ossis.
Wie ist denn der VDSF Verbandsmäßig aufgestellt?
Gibt es dort ähnliche Strukturen wie im hiesigen DAV mit Landesverbänden und einer doch recht stattlichen Anzahl an Verbandsgewässern, bzw. Pachtgewässern?
Bin da vllt. etwas konservativ, zumal noch Mitglied in einem Verein (dem Eigenen  ) und verstehe nicht Eure Klagen, ob des teuren Angelns für den Unorganisierten.
Helft mir mal, warum/wobei seht ihr euch gehindert einem Verein beizutreten, bzw. was ist der Grund für eure Abneigung gegen Vereine?

Bitte keine platten Antworten (resp. Ausreden) wie "Vereinsmeierei"... der Begriff ist so abgedroschen wie das Getreide derzeit hier.

René


----------



## N_S Dakota (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

So sieht die Welt hier zu lande halt leider aus ! 

Auf der einen Seite......
Gerade das dichtbesiedelte Gebiet NRW, mit seinem 
Preußischen Hang zu Zucht und Vereinsordnung ermöglicht 
keinerlei andere Verwaltungspolitik. 

Auf der anderen Seite.......
In den Niederlanden ist leider nicht alles Rosa Zuckerwatte.
Es stehen zwar mehr Gewässer zur Befischung frei, 
nur mit dem Manco das diese Gewässer längst nicht 
in der Art Betreut sind wie hier zu Lande in den Vereinen. 

Stelle dir vor, daß die Ehrenamtliche Arbeit die viele 
Angler im Verein gerne leisten über Gehälter finanziert 
werden müßten. ;+

In Angelverein ist streng genommen eine Pachtgemeinschaft 
die sich verpflichtet bestimmte Gewässer zu bewirtschaften.
Die Bemühungen sind darauf gerichtet dem Gewässer einen 
möglichst hohen Ertrag abzufischen, hier zum Eigenbedarf ohne Interesse an einer Vermarktung der Fischernte.

In den Niederlanden findet eigentlich mehr eine Art Behördliche 
Verwaltung statt. Die Ressource Wasser steht den Niederlanden ja eher meisst bis zum Hals *  * womit 
auch mehr Fischbestände befischt werden können die sich 
auch selbst erhalten oder der Erhalt behördlich Verordnet ist. 

Mann siehe Die Thematik wie sie gegewärtig in Diskutiert ist ! 
- Angulia angulia dessen Bestand in den Niederlanden mit einem generellen Fangverbot gesichert werden soll - 

Ich will hier auch  nicht zu sehr ausschweifen aber ich persönlich bevorzuge nach meiner heutigen Überzeugung 
eher wenige gut bewirtschaftette Gewässer und Fischbestände als die frei Auswahl an vielen überfischten 
Restbeständen. 

Allerdings habe ich diese Meinugn erst nach einigen Gesprächen und Recherschen gebildet. 

Anfang des Jahres sah meine Meinung allerdings anders aus...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123940


----------



## N_S Dakota (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ BLAUZAHN 

Natürlich können Vereine durchaus angenehm sein ABER 
dieses Gemeinschaft Gehabe liegt einfach nicht jedem.

Ich meine fast jeder geht gerne dem Sport nach ABER 
nicht jeder mag Gemeinschaftsportarten wie Fußball spielen.
Die eine spielen gerne Golf, Tennis oder laufen Marathon, 
als Individuum und nicht als Gemeinschaft und vor allem  
ohne Gruppenzwang oder dieses - wir sind ein TEAM Geseier -. 

Wieder andere finde es toll wie eine Meute Hunde einem Ball zu jagen und sich nach dem Sport gegenseitig den Bauch zu pinseln. - und wer es mag, bitteschön - 

Da meine ich, jedem das Seine..........|rolleyes


----------



## Blauzahn (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@N_S Dakota

Wieviel Vereine hast du denn bisher schon kennengelernt, oder kennst du das nur vom Hörensagen?
Sicherlich gibt es die klischeebedienenden Vereine, bei denen man jedes Wochenende mit Kind und Kegel zum gemeinschaftlichen Umtrunk antreten muß, bzw. das Angeln nur noch aus Massenveranstaltungen besteht...
Aber das kann man ändern. Individualismus, das Lernen von Erfahrenen, das Miteinander auf menschlicher Ebene, der Verein als Gemeinschaft und nicht nur Zweckgemeinschaft.
Es gilt mitzugestalten, statt sich über Mißstände aufzuregen.
So halten wir das zumindest bei uns.
Es ist schon bezeichnend für uns Deutsche.
Wir meckern über alles und jeden, es werden ständig Dinge kritisiert und angeprangert, wenn es aber darum geht aktiv zu werden... ja dann sind se alle fort, haben besseres zu tun oder meinen, es ändert sich ja eh nix.
So läuft es übrigens auch bei den Wahlen ab... aber das steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

René


----------



## N_S Dakota (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ Blauzahn 

Natürlich gibt es solche und solche Vereine......... 

ABER.....!!!!!

Der Angler und damit schließe ich den Sportfischer aus !!!!!,
ist in der den meißten wie auch in meinem Fall auf der Suche 
nach Ruhe,Frieden oder besser gesagt Abgeschiedenheit !

Der Angler sucht die Möglichkeit sich von Sozialerinteraktion mit Kind, 
Frau, Kollege oder anderem gesellschaftlichen MÜLL 
los zu sagen. Der Angler an sich sucht eigentlich die NATUR.

Und was findet man Vereinswesen oder diese oft gerühmte 
Industrieromantik :v


Also bleiben dir zwei Möglichkeiten. 

1. Eine Jahreskarte für ein Gewässer in Buxtehude mit kaum 
       nennenswerter anglerischen Qualität

2. Sich einem Verein anzuschließen und sich seinen Freiraum 
    suchen innerhalb der Vereinsstruktur.

WIE DU ES SELBER SAGST, ES FUNKTIONIERT WIE DIE
WAHL IN DER POLITIK - DU KANNST FREI WÄHLEN 
WELCHES DAS KLEINERE ÜBEL IST #q


NRW ist halt nicht Skandinavien !  por amore, mio bella Westfalia


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Was würdest du sagen, wenn du einen See hast und da könnte sich Hinz und Kunz einfach hinsetzen und angeln?
Ich fühle mich wohl und Gewässer genug zum angeln habe ich auch

mfg Flo


----------



## N_S Dakota (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ ZanderKönig 

Hinz wär schon OK aber Kunz der käme mir nicht ans Wasser 
der schuldet vom zurückliegenden Skatabend noch ne Runde!:q



post scriptum : Der König ist tot, lang lebe der König :vik:


----------



## mowerpac (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn
> 
> 
> Der Angler sucht die Möglichkeit sich von Sozialerinteraktion mit Kind,
> ...




Sozialinteraktion = Gesellschaftlicher Müll???

Bitte sprich nur für dich und nicht für "den Angler"



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn
> 1. Eine Jahreskarte für ein Gewässer in Buxtehude mit kaum
> nennenswerter anglerischen Qualität



Schätze mal Buxtehude steht für Provinz, ja ? Dort sind  IMHO die besten Gewässer


----------



## N_S Dakota (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ nowerpac



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn
> 
> Der Angler und damit schließe ich den Sportfischer aus !!!!!,
> ist in der den meißten wie auch in meinem Fall auf der Suche
> ...



Ich könnte dir auch Wallachei scheiben oder meinet wegen 
dort wo Fuchs und Hase sich gute Nacht sagen..... 

Also meistens in dem Land ganz, ganz weit weck |supergri


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal ne "dumme" Frage eines geborenen Ossis.
> Wie ist denn der VDSF Verbandsmäßig aufgestellt?
> Gibt es dort ähnliche Strukturen wie im hiesigen DAV mit Landesverbänden und einer doch recht stattlichen Anzahl an Verbandsgewässern, bzw. Pachtgewässern?
> Bin da vllt. etwas konservativ, zumal noch Mitglied in einem Verein (dem Eigenen  ) und verstehe nicht Eure Klagen, ob des teuren Angelns für den Unorganisierten.
> ...




Puh, das ist ne Frage, die einer längeren Antwort bedarf.

VdSF kann man in keinster Weise mit dem DAV vergleichen. Dieser Verband ist wohl geübt im vorauseilenden Gehorsam bezüglich der Tierschützer und ihm verdanken wir ( in Persona dem inzwischen verstorbenen Herrn Drosse`) fast alle einschlägigen Einschränkungen. Aber das alleine wäre schon ein abendfüllendes Thema. Verbandsgewässer ?? Vielleicht irgendwo, bei uns nicht. Da seid ihr in den neuen BL mit dem DAV wesentlich besser aufgestellt.

Vereine:

Es gibt ein Dutzend Vereine bei uns, die meist irgendwelche Teiche angepachtet haben. Dort werden Karpfen und Regenbogenforellen besetzt, die 14 Tage nach dem Besatz wieder rausgeangelt werden. Regelmäßige Besäufnisse sind Tradition und wer nicht teilnimmt, wird schief angesehen. Im Prinzip sind das die Wahrheit gewordenen Vorurteile vom Vereinsleben. Es gibt wenige Vereine, die halbwegs ordentliche Gewässer von überschaubarer ( und überwerfbarer ) Größe besitzen. Allesamt sind gleichzeitig auch Naherholungsgebiet für die umliegenden Städte. Aber im Winter, wenn es Schweine regnet, kann man dort ungestört fischen. Die Aufnahmegühren liegen so um die 300 €, Jahresbeiträge um die 100 bis 200 €. In guten und preislich moderaten Vereinen bestehen jahrelange Wartelisten.
Dann gibts noch die " elitären " Vereine. Nix anderes als Pächtergemeinschaften von gutbetuchten Leuten. Kaum eine Chance da reinzukommen, bzw. für Ottonormalverdiener einfach nicht finanzierbar. Tageskarten gibt es natürlich nicht. Die vorgeschriebene Anzahl die die ausgeben müssen, werden " pro forma " an nicht angelnde Verwandte oder Bekannte ausgegeben. 
Größere Vereine gibts in der Kölner Gegend. Aber auch die bieten meist nur kleinere Baggerlöcher oder kleinere Häfen am Rhein, die ebenfalls sehr stark frequentiert sind. Den Vogel schießt ein Verein in Köln ab, der auch für den Niehler Hafen preiswerte Erlaubnisscheine ausgibt. Aber nur, wenn man gleichzeitig auch die Jahreskarte für einen Badesee kauft. Und der Niehler Hafen ist halt auch nur ein Industriegewässer. Von Natur keine Spur. Was so halbwegs natürlich ist, ist entweder Naturschutz-, oder eben Naherholungsgebiet. Zu den größeren Talsperren wie Lister, Bigge oder Möhne ist´s ne Stunde Fahrtzeit. 
Bleibt eben nur der Rhein mit allen Vor- und Nachteilen. Aber dafür ist es sehr preiswert.

Ich habe überhaupt nichts gegen Vereine, im Gegenteil. 
Aber jeder Verein ist so gut oder schlecht wie die Gewässer, die er bietet. Und da gibts in unserer Gegend halt keine Chance. Wenn ich an einem größeren, relativ natürlich belassenem oder gestaltetem Gewässer ohne Fabriken und Badebetrieb fischen möchte, muss ich halt min. eine Stunde fahren. Einem dortigen Verein beizutreten ( sofern überhaupt einer besteht ) rechnet sich einfach nicht, weil es bei den wenigen Ausflügen dorthin mit Tagekarten wesentlich preiswerter ist. Das nächste Problem sind eben diese Tageskarten. Die muss man natürlich vor dem fischen kaufen und nicht für alle Gewässer bekommt man Karten beim hier örtlichen Händler. Also kann man erst nach Geschäftsöffnung vor Ort mit dem fischen beginnen und an Sonn- und Feiertagen ist oft geschlossen. Ein spontaner Angelausflug dorthin scheidet also aus logistischen Gründen meist aus. 

Das alles ist aber nicht die Schuld irgendwelcher Vereine, sondern einfach die Tatsache im dichtbesiedelsten BL zu wohnen.


----------



## Fördejäger (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Petri Anglerkumpels,

ich wohne direkt neben der Ostsee ( 200 M), mein Revier ist ein Yachthafen (Stickenhörn), ich kann hier kann ausgezeichnet Dorsch, Hering ,Hornfisch, Scholle und Aal fangen.................wenn ich denn dürfte. Noch vor 4 Jahren waren die hiesigen Skipper froh, das die Nachtangler nicht nur den Steg sauber gehalten haben, sondern durch Ihre Anwesenheit auch Diebe usw. ferngehalten haben. Leider fühlten sich irgendwann einige Segler durch uns Nachtangler gestört und seitdem ist das Angeln auf meiner Hausmole verboten. Das jetzt auch in die Boote eingebrochen wird, ist klar. Aber dafür kommt, wenn es mal ein Angler wagen sollte, doch hier zu anglen, nach Anruf von einer durch die Aalglocken gestörte Seglernachtruhe sofort eine Hundestreife vom Ordnungsamt. 
Mich kotzt diese Aktion ziemlich an, zumal gerade in den Ferien immer viele Kinder die Möglichkeit des Angelns auf unserer Mole genutzt haben. Ich durfte schon öfter miterleben, wie ein kleiner Junge ( oder Mädchen) plötzlich statt dem erhofften Hering eine maßige Meerforelle oder einen guten Dorsch an seiner Kinderangel hatte.
Reglementierungen sind, wie überall, sicherlich in gewissem Maße erforderlich, aber zuviel ist zuviel.
Aber ich will nicht nur meckern. Wir an der Küste müssen schließlich nur eine Marke für zehn Euro im Jahr kaufen, um in der Ostsee, Nordsee und Teile der Elbe angeln zu dürfen. Und jetzt ist auch noch der NO-Kanal für Jahresfischereischeininhaber frei gemacht worden.
Alles in Allem glaube ich, das wir hier am Meer ziemlich im Vorteil sind gegenüber den Kameraden, die im Süsswasser angeln. Jedenfalls was die Regeln angeht.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Heil von der Kieler Förde


Fördejäger


----------



## N_S Dakota (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Mir persönlich gehen diese Reglements hier in NRW 
ebenfalls gehörig auf den Sa....

Aber was will man machen, por amore bella Westfalia .
Wobei in so mancher dunklen Nacht denkt man 
schon das Angeln anderswo schöner sein könnte. 

Tja, et is wie et is.....#d


----------



## bassking (27. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei der Sache ist nur, dass wir *in Deutschland in weiten Teilen eben nur sehr begrenzte Ressourcen haben. *
> Da kann man sich drüber ärgern, aber man kann es nicht ändern.



Moin- und genau da liegt imho der Knackpunkt.

Wie sieht es denn an frei zugänglichen, begrenzten Angelrevieren in Ballungsgebieten aus?

Sind gute Gewässer frei verfügbar und bekannt, streben die Angler nunmal ihren eigenen Nutzen an: viele Fisch fangen und wenig dafür investieren- die ungebundenen Angler sind idR. nicht an Bewirtschaftung interessiert- sondern daran, möglichst viel Edelfisch für die Pfanne zu angeln, ohne lästige Verpflichtungen (Verbindlichkeiten, Hege, angemessenes Verhalten in Punkto Waidgerechtigkeit, Entnahmemengen,etc.)

Wenig Input- viel Output- so sieht´s doch aus.

Man kann nunmal nur an überwachten, gehegten Gewässern eine nachhaltige Nutzung anstreben- weiter oben wurde auch schon auf gewissen kulturelle Verfehlungen hingedeutet...es gibt nunmal Menschen, die kennen es nicht anders, jeden Fisch und auch jede Menge gefangenen Fisch zu entnehmen und ggf. zu verkaufen/verschenken.

Das überschaubare Gewässer das nicht verkraften, ist doch vorprogrammiert !

An großen Seen/ Flüssen mag das nicht so schlimm sein- aber an Kleineren !

Was will man denn: gute Gewässer oder überlaufene?

Die Selektierung läuft dann selbstredend über den Preis/Aufwand: Hohe Nachfrage- hohe Kosten.

Ich finde das nicht verwerflich.

Zum Punkt "Ausschließen von Minderheiten": Es soll Vereine geben, die sozial Schwachen durchaus Abweichende Finanzierungsmöglichkeiten anbieten, bis hin zur Beitragsabsenkung !

Finde ich OK!

Was mit freien Gewässern passieren kann...da fragt mal Angler an überschaubaren bremer Gewässern...

Bassking.

P.S: Freies Angeln mit schönen Fängen an Kleingewässern ist bei entsrechender "Presse" eine Illusion...


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@Ralle

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, welche es mir ermöglicht  eure Abneigung gegenüber den(euren) Vereinen zu verstehen.

Das relativiert dann doch so manch pauschalisierte Aussage einiger Sportfreunde, welche ich aber nachvollziehen kann.
Jedoch gibt es halt auch noch Ecken in Deutschland, wo es ein wenig anders ist, nur melden sich halt aus diesen Regionen zu wenige und es entsteht der Eindruck, diese "Mehrklassengesellschaft" wäre überall an der Tagesordnung. 

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

An der Tagesordnung ist das auf ganz Deutschland bezogen sicher nicht. Da hast Du vollkommen Recht. 
Die Unzufriedenen machen sich halt nur stärker bemerkbar.


----------



## steelmachine (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Angeln Entspannt Ich sitz hier im feuchten Sand, ne teure Angel in der Hand,
ich starre in das Morgenrot, stille ruht der See.
Zelt und Schlafsack hinter mir, und Gott sei Dank ein Kasten Bier,
ich friere und hab Kohldampf, kein Fisch, so weit ich seh.

Endlich wird es hell, um diese Jahreszeit gehts schnell,
die Sonne brennt, kein Lüftchen regt sich, es ist unerträglich warm.
Ringe vor den Augen, diese Mückenschwärme saugen mir
das Blut aus meinen Adern und die Kraft aus meinem Arm.

Angeln entspannt, kolossal, ob du was fängst, ist ganz egal.
Angeln ist gut für Herz und Blut, Angeln entspannt, Angeln tut gut.

Ich sitz hier im heißen Sand, mit Schnupfen und mit Sonnenbrand,
und alles weil mein Doktor meinte: Spannen Sie mal aus.
Angeln tut den Nerven gut, und Sauerstoff erfrischt das Blut,
und außerdem springt obendrein ein Essen für Sie raus.

Angeln entspannt, kolossal, ob du was fängst, ist ganz egal.
Angeln ist gut für Herz und Blut, Angeln entspannt, Angeln tut gut.

Den Hunger spür ich längst nicht mehr, das letzte Bier ist auch schon leer,
vielleicht ist das der Zustand, den mein Arzt Entspannung nennt.
Ich laß alles stehn und liegen, soll den Fisch der nächste kriegen,
ich such mir nen neuen Arzt, der nichts vom Angeln kennt.

Angeln entspannt, kolossal, ob du was fängst, ist ganz egal.
Angeln ist gut für Herz und Blut, Angeln entspannt, Angeln tut gut.

Angeln entspannt, kolossal, ob du was fängst, ist ganz egal.
Angeln ist gut für Herz und Blut, Angeln entspannt, Angeln tut gut.

Angeln entspannt, kolossal, ob du was fängst, ist ganz egal.
Angeln ist gut für Herz und Blut, Angeln entspannt, Angeln tut gut.

hier das komplette lied von truckstop
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3754607/..._Karpfen_39Pfd

gruß steelmachine


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort, welche es mir ermöglicht  eure Abneigung gegenüber den(euren) Vereinen zu verstehen.
> 
> ...



Vor allem sollten sich mal einige DAV Mitglieder diesen Text durchlesen, dann wüssten sie, in welchem Schlaraffenland sie angeln können und würden aufhören  zu jammern.....

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Man vergleiche dazu auch:

DAV

http://www.anglerverband.com/DAV/de/ueberuns/gewaesserinfos/index.php

und VdSF

http://www.vdsf.de/

Naaaa, wer findet die VdSF Gewässer ??|gr:


----------



## Rosi (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Moin Luiz, ich weiß jetzt nicht welches Land du mit Deutschland vergleichst. Auch in anderen Ländern darf man nicht einfach seine Angel in ein Gewässer halten. Jedes Gewässer hat irgendwo einen Besitzer, der auch Regeln aufstellt. Frei sind meistens die Küsten, im Binnenland wäre ich mit solchen Vermutungen sehr vorsichtig.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Bei der Sache mit den Verein muß man bedenken :
nicht jeder hat das Geld/Möglichkeit einer privaten Angelstrecke.
Im Verein hat man die Möglichkeit für wenig Euros (im Verhältnis zum wert des Gewässers) seinen Hobby nachzugehen.
Natürlich gibt es Regeln die nicht jeder mag,aber wie schon von anderen geschrieben ,man darf die Gewässerressourcen nicht ausplündern.
Viele wollen auch keinen Arbeitsdienst, aber zerstören/vermüllen selber das Gelände.
Ich muß leider immer öfter einen extremen Egoismus feststellen,der andere zählt nichts ,wird wenn er Ehrenamtlich arbeitet als Trottel dargestellt (oder als faul wenn er nicht das Gelände für die Egomanen sauber hält).
Bedenkt,es wird ehrenamtlich neben der regulären Arbeit, Freizeit und Material von einigen bereit gestellt.
Manche Regeln müssen leider bis in winzige Kleinigkeiten geregelt werden,da sonnst wieder jemand genau diese Lücke sucht. 
Bei uns gab es Jahrelang den Streit : wann fängt die Woche an,die waren für Sonntag,da man so 2x die Wochenfangbeschränkung an einen Wochenende einsacken könnte.
In Ländern mit mehr als 4 ha Teichen pro Einwohner sähe das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Prignitzer_Junge (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Jedoch gibt es halt auch noch Ecken in Deutschland, wo es ein wenig anders ist, nur melden sich halt aus diesen Regionen zu wenige und es entsteht der Eindruck, diese "Mehrklassengesellschaft" wäre überall an der Tagesordnung.
> 
> René



Da will ich doch gleich mal was zu sagen . Wenn ich eure  Geschichten lese, glaube ich bald ich wohne im Paradies |supergri

Bin in einem DAV Verein Mitglied, Aufnahmegebühr war 25 Euro Jahresbeitag 69 Euro. Damit darf ich alle Vereinsgewässer des DAV in ganz Brandenburg beangeln, allein in einem Umkreis von 10 km von meinem Haus, habe ich die Elbe mit vielen kleinen dazugehörigen Flüsschen, kleine Seen, größere Hafengewässer....

Zum Vereinsleben kann ich nur sagen, nichts muß alles kann. Soll heißen es gibt 5 mal im Jahr kleinere Vereinsangeleien OHNE TEILNAHMEPFLICHT, keine Sauforgien an den Wochenenden und auch sonst alles auf freiwilliger Basis. 

Es geht einzig und allein ums Angeln, nicht um Vereinsleben.

Alles wichtige wird einmal im Jahr auf der Hauptversammlung im Januar besprochen, Fangbücher abgegen , Beitrag kassiert usw. Dazu gibts immer lecker Essen  in der Gaststätte, das Essen bezahlt auch noch der Verein aus den Beiträgen #6

Ich denke es hat aber viel mit dem DAV zu tun. Bei den von Euch beschriebenen Vereinen handelt es sich in der Regel um private Vereine, mit mehr oder weniger sinnvollen Regeln.

Und das in Ballungsgebieten der Hase ganz anders läuft, als  hier in unserem 20000 Seelen Ort muß dabei auch beachtet werden.

Wenn bei Euch tausende Menschen angeln möchten und auch dazu noch weniger Gewässer zur Verfügung stehen, als bei uns in "Buxtehude" |supergri führt das unweigerlich zu Problemen, welche durch die ganzen privat verpachteten Gewässer natürlich noch schlimmer werden.

Also Tasche packen und auf Lands ziehen, und beim Angeln ganz allein am Wasser stehen und die Natur geniessen. ganz einfach....

Aber auch in unserem kleinen Ort gibt es 13 Angelvereine, alle DAV. somit alle Gewässer für alle Angler.


Daniel


----------



## Sargblei (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



HOX schrieb:


> Und es gibt leider kein adäquateres Mittel, ungefiederte und zumeist aus östlichen Gefilden stammende Kormorane von Gewässern fernzuhalten, als hohe Gebühren.




Jetzt musste ich doch mal lachen .... :q


----------



## Luiz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@rosi, hi erstmal. Natürlich hast du recht, aber hier wo ich wohne ist es halt leider so, dass jeder tümpel in meiner umgebung von einem angelverein bewirtschaftet wird. Als spinnfischer der mal mit dem boot unterwegs ist oder auch vom ufer aus angelt ist es nicht wirklich schön hier zu angeln bei meinen anforderungen. 

Was hat man von einem verein wenn man genau weiss da und da sind die fische und die fische haben keine ausweichmöglichkeiten, das ist mir einfach zu langweilig. Ich würde mir gerne stellen selber suchen bzw. neue finden (auch in seen möglich, wenn die anzahl der seen stimmen würde). Und bei den 1000vereinen hier ist dieses leider nicht möglich.

Ich ziehe es daher vor in den niederlanden zu angeln, da darf ich eine große region beangeln und habe "alle freiheiten".

Ich würde allerdings gerne in deutschland angeln, wasser wäre auch genug da aber wie bereits gesagt hängt auf jedem tümpel ein verein.

Ich weiss, dass ich mich damit abfinden muss leider .

Daher meine allgemeine frage wie sieht es bei euch aus, wie zufrieden seid ihr .

Ich scheue auch nicht ein leben mit andern menschen, ganz im gegenteil wir sind eine angelgemeinde (fast schon mit vereinszügen), allerdings in NL und aufgrund der gegebenheiten leider nicht in deutschland.


----------



## Luiz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

ahja noch eine kleinigkeit, 

Prignitzer_Junge   schrieb: Es geht einzig und allein ums Angeln, nicht um Vereinsleben.

Darin liegt mein problem, angeln verbinde ich mit vielen dingen mit diesem system leider unter meinen ansprüchen. Daher mein thread-titel.

Natürlich gibt es leute die es super finden immer den gleichen see zu befischen (und ihre fische gleich 2mal fangen vielleicht), respektiere ich auch.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Also ganz so Dramatisch finde ich das nicht.Denn die Pflege der Gewässer und der Besatz stimmen,resultierend daraus sind die Gewässer meist in einem Guten Zustand.Was mich stört sind die meist damit verbundenen Preise.....mancherorts echt eine Frechheit!Am Tag zb. bezahlt man 10€ fürs Nachtangeln dann 15€.Ich angle gern und viel an verschiedenen Gewässern und somit müsste ich Monat ca 50€-80€ alleine für die Karten dazu bezahlen!Dann mein Vereinsbeitrag usw....Ist vielleicht nicht für jeden ein Problem,aber ich sehe das Pachten der Vereine von Gewässern schon Teilweise als Profitsystem......was ja für unsere Zeit nicht Untypisch ist


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mal ne "dumme" Frage eines geborenen Ossis.
> Wie ist denn der VDSF Verbandsmäßig aufgestellt?
> Gibt es dort ähnliche Strukturen wie im hiesigen DAV mit Landesverbänden und einer doch recht stattlichen Anzahl an Verbandsgewässern, bzw. Pachtgewässern?
> Bin da vllt. etwas konservativ, zumal noch Mitglied in einem Verein (dem Eigenen  ) und verstehe nicht Eure Klagen, ob des teuren Angelns für den Unorganisierten.
> ...


 
#6 so ist es ....


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, was los wäre, wenn jeder bei mir am See, an der Isar oder Amper frei angeln dürfte ...|uhoh:

zumindest ich wäre dann nicht mehr 1. Vorstand, bräuchte meine Freizeit und auch viel privates Geld nicht mehr in Gewässerpflege und-hege, Gewässeraufsicht, Kormoranvergrämung, Besatzmassnahmen, Wasseruntersuchungen, Ufer- und Gewässerreinigung  usw. usw. etc.   investieren ... #6

... und ich wäre kein typisch deutscher Vereinsmeier nicht mehr, gelle ...

... hätte was für sich ...:m


----------



## Luiz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

es geht sich nicht ums geld sondern um die eingeschränktheit .


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Luiz schrieb:


> es geht sich nicht ums geld sondern um die eingeschränktheit .


 
um Nehmen und nicht Geben


----------



## Luiz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

meinst du andere länder müssen nur geben und bekommen nichts dafür hmm?


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Luiz schrieb:


> meinst du andere länder müssen nur geben und bekommen nichts dafür hmm?


 
irgenwie habe ich den Anschein, dass du noch nicht in anderen Ländern warst #d


----------



## Luiz (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

schau doch mal wo du her herkommst und wo ich wohne... .


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Luiz schrieb:


> schau doch mal wo du her herkommst und wo ich wohne... .


 
muss man aber jetzt nicht ernsthaft verstehen ..oder ? #c


----------



## froxter (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> muss man aber jetzt nicht ernsthaft verstehen ..oder ? #c




vermutlich nicht;-)


Ich hab im Frühjahr meinen Schein gemacht. Dann ging die Suche nach einem Gewässer, damit verbunden nach einem Verein los.
#1: Tolles Gewässer. 30km zu fahren. Nehmen keine Mitglieder auf.
#2: Recht kleiner Baggersee, warte seit Wochen auf Antwort....
#3: Sehr interessantes Gewässer (Forellenbach). Entsprechend hoher Mitgliedsbeitrag, der in voller Höhe für den Rest des Kalenderjahres zu erbringen ist....also für effektiv 3 Monate.....
# 4: Main. Jahreskarte für die Kitzinger Strecke nicht zu bekommen....

So friste ich mein Anglerdasein bis auf Weiteres mit Tageskarten. Bei Preisen zwischen 8 und 12€ kein billiges Vergnügen....

Es ist wirklich nicht einfach, hier in D angeln zu gehen.


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich werfe mal, zugegebenermaßen etwas Ketzerisch, in den Raum:
Macht euch stark für den DAV, 
es soll ja schon verschiedene Landesverbände im Nordwesten geben #h.
Selbst in Ballungsräumen wie Sachsen - Chemnitz/Leipzig/Dresden gibt es genug gepachtete Angelgewässer, zwar auch mit einer Menge Angler.... aber eben kein Hickhack mit tausend Tageskarten.
Warum soll das bei euch nicht auch funktionieren?
Je stärker die Gemeinschaft, desto umfangreicher die finanziellen Möglichkeiten.
Es wird mit Sicherheit auch weiterhin noch die "Faltenhosengewässer" geben, aber darüber nachdenken sollte man schon #6


----------



## Sargblei (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



froxter schrieb:


> vermutlich nicht;-)
> 
> 
> Ich hab im Frühjahr meinen Schein gemacht. Dann ging die Suche nach einem Gewässer, damit verbunden nach einem Verein los.
> ...




Darum schrieb ich ja hier auch schon im "Fischereischein Thread" , das ich von Tages - Gastkarten auch nix halte.Man ist wirklich eingeschränkt.Ich persönlich stehe auch nicht so auf Vereinsmeierei.Mir kommt dann immer gleich der Gedanke an Schützenverein , Jäger , oder Schäferhund Club , die ihre Hunde nach dem "Training" in ihre 1,50x1,00 m Boxen sperren , und sich danach an der Theke im Vereinsheim erzählen wie toll sie sind. |rolleyes
Wenn ich 60 zig bin ( falls ich so alt werde ) denke ich auch mal über nen Angelverein nach.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



froxter schrieb:


> Es ist wirklich nicht einfach, hier in D angeln zu gehen.


 
#h
In *D* sehe ich es nicht so wie du ..

es gibt Regionen, da sind gute Gewässer rar und mit Anglern überbelegt, z.B. bei uns sind die Wartelisten voll mit Aufnahmewilligen. Aber, auch wenn es dich leider persönlich trifft, sind Reglementierungen an Angelberechtigungen nötig, um Flora und Fauna vor noch größerem Angeldruck zu schützen.
Pfingsten dieses Jahres war ich am Plauer See in MV für 2 Wochen zum Hechtfischen ... ein Paradies und zudem für meine Münchner Verhältnisse die Jahreskarte zu Spottpreisen. Tja, an der Seenplatte hätten wir keine Probleme, fischen gehen zu können ...


----------



## wilhelm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

*Luiz* ich sag´s mal so: Wir als Rheinländer sind Natürlich weit gereist und Welt erfahren.
Wir brauchen die ganzen Regeln nicht da wir auch so klar kommen, und Gott sei Dank haben wir ja die toleranten und praktisch denkenden Niederländer die ja bekanntlich um längen freier und toleranter sind als so manch andere Einfach gestrickte.
Im diesem Sinne,
Gehen wir halt beim Nachbar Angeln.(Ps für nicht mal 50.-€ im Jahr) aber Geld ist nicht alles

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Sargblei schrieb:


> Ich persönlich stehe auch nicht so auf Vereinsmeierei.Mir kommt dann immer gleich der Gedanke an Schützenverein , Jäger , oder Schäferhund Club , die ihre Hunde nach dem "Training" in ihre 1,50x1,00 m Boxen sperren , und sich danach an der Theke im Vereinsheim erzählen wie toll sie sind. |rolleyes
> Wenn ich 60 zig bin ( falls ich so alt werde ) denke ich auch mal über nen Angelverein nach.


 
Genau mit diesen Anglen habe ich meine täglich Sorgen am Gewässer ... möglichst kostenlos angeln wollen, aber diejenigen, die die Infrastruktur für sorgenfreien Angelgenuss schaffen, belächeln ...


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Gehen wir halt beim Nachbar Angeln.(Ps für nicht mal 50.-€ im Jahr) aber Geld ist nicht alles
> 
> Gruß Wilhelm


 
Geht beim Nachbarn anglen, so wie es die Bayern und die Wohnwagen-Holländer beim Nachbarn Österrich  gemacht haben ...

und nun haben diese den Angeldruck auch so gespürt, dass die Össis es nicht mehr mitmachen .. die Regulierungen sind nun meist härter als hier ...


ich hoffe für euch, dass die Holländer euch nicht auch bald satt haben ... #h


----------



## wilhelm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Toni 1962
Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
Ich Persönlich Angle schon 30 Jahre in Holland, und solange man sich als Gast und Angler benimmt hast du wirklich keinen Ärger im Gegenteil.
Allerdings sind die Kontrollen sehr häufig und die Strafen erheblich.
Aber diese Überbürokratisierung wie in Deutschland bin ich einfach leid.
Übrigens ist der Naturschutz in Holland erheblich stenger als bei uns.
In diesem Sinne 

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Toni 1962
> Schwarze Schafe gibt es überall.
> Ich Persönlich Angle schon 30 Jahre in Holland, und solange man sich als Gast und Angler benimmt hast du wirklich keinen Ärger im Gegenteil.
> Allerdings sind die Kontrollen sehr häufig und die Strafen erheblich.
> ...


 
#h
ich rede nicht von "schwarzen Schafen", sondern vom Angeldruck, der Menge an Anglern am Gewässer ...

gerade weil der Naturschutz strenger ist, wird eine Reglementierung zum Schutz von Flora und Faune kommen, wenn der Angeldruck zunimmt ... siehe eben Österreich


----------



## wilhelm (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Bei uns bestimmt irgend ein Verein ob der Angeldruck zu groß ist.
In den Niederlanden das Landwirtschaftministerium, das ist der Unterschied.
Also macht doch eure Vereinsmeierei und ich Fahr nach Holland.

Ich habe fertig

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Gardenfly (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ist in Holland nicht schon in vielen Regionen  C&R Pflicht ?
Warum ? weil es unerschöpfliche Fischgründe gibt ?


Zum DAV : ich war mal in einen West-DAV-Verein, jetz weiss ich, das die DDR keine Demkratie war.
Und tolle Gewässer selbst im Osten sind immer öfter in Privathand.

Aber wie ich schon schrieb : Ich,ich und nocheinmal ich und keinerlei soziales Miteinander,so funktioniert leider eine Gemeinschaft nicht.


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Bei uns bestimmt irgend ein Verein ob der Angeldruck zu groß ist.
> In den Niederlanden das Landwirtschaftministerium, das ist der Unterschied.
> Also macht doch eure Vereinsmeierei und ich Fahr nach Holland.
> 
> ...


 
*Die erste Aussage trifft zumindest nicht in Bayern zu ! Da ist das von dir gelobte Holländische System !*
In Bayern bestimmt ebenfalls die Behörde, wieviele Angelerlaubnisse (Jahreskarten bzw. Tageskarten) für ein Gewässer ausgegebn werden darf ... egal, wer die Fischereiberechtigung (Pächter z.B. Verein, Eigentümer) hat. Ein Verein muss sich an die Vorgaben halten und wird daraufhin überprüft.
Kein Unterschied zu Holland also, denn wer dann die behördlich festgelegte Anzahl der Berechtigungskarten ausgibt, ist für den einzelnen Angler egal.


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Eigentlich wollte ich dazu nichts schreiben, weil jeder hat die Freiheit da zu angeln wo er darf und dann erst wo er will!
Aber schaut mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133135


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich dazu nichts schreiben, weil jeder hat die Freiheit da zu angeln wo er darf und dann erst wo er will!
> Aber schaut mal hier:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133135


 
Ich habe gerade deswegen doch nun schmunzeln müssen |supergri ...
naja .. warten wir mal ab, wie lange unsere Nachbarn dort noch den deutschen Anglerdruck so gelobt unreglementiert lassen ...obwohl ich hier ja eben über die Menge an Anglern diskutiere und eben nicht über die zunehmende Zahl der "schwarzen Schafe"


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Zum DAV : ich war mal in einen West-DAV-Verein, jetz weiss ich, das die DDR keine Demkratie war.
> Und tolle Gewässer selbst im Osten sind immer öfter in Privathand.
> .



Ach was, und dem setzt man Kleinstaaterei a la VDSF entgegen?

Ein Verein hat eine Satzung, welche von den Gründungsmitgliedern entworfen und beschlossen wird.
Diese Satzung kann, in der Regel, mit zweidrittel Mehrheit geändert werden.
Demokratie funktioniert nur, wenn man bereit ist mitzumachen, nicht aber mal eben kurz vorbeischauen...
hier gefällt mir es nicht... und wieder fort.
Außerdem, was hat der DAV mit den Strukturen in der ehemaligen DDR zu tun?
Ein weiteres Vorurteil, was aus den (euren) Köpfen nicht rauszubekommen ist.
Aber was solls.. wir können sicher noch Stunden debattieren und am Ende bleiben 10 Meinungen stehen und jede wird als die einzig richtige angesehen.

PS:
Eine steigende Zahl an Privatgewässern kann ich in unserer Region auch nicht beobachten, lasse mich da aber gern eines besseren belehren.

PPS:
Und nein, ich wähle nicht PDS!
(dies als vorbeugende Anmerkung noch kommender Einwürfe |supergri)

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich glaub hier werden nicht nur Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen, sondern glecih Obstsalat angerichtet. 

Man kann einfach nicht alle Vereine über einen Kamm scheren. Ich habe hohen Respekt vor Vereinen, die Ihre Gewässer hegen und pflegen, die z.T notwendige strenge Vorschriften erlassen und/oder aber auch mögliche Freiheiten gewähren. Ich verabscheue Saufangelvereine, die ein paar Forellentümpel gepachtet haben und wo der Vorstand zwar noch nie ne Angel in der Hand hatte, aber eben aus den Dorfältesten besteht. 

Ich mag keine Reglementierungen aus Lust am Reglementieren und/oder aus vorauseilendem Tierschützergehorsam. Ich mag ebenfalls keine Reglementierungen nach denen Mitglieder nach Herkunft, Nationalität oder Einkommen ausgesucht werden.
Ich mag Reglementierungen wenn sie notwendig sind um ein Gewässer bzw. den natürlichen Bestand zu erhalten und auch den Zusammenhalt des Vereins zu stärken.

Holland find ich prima, was das Angeln angeht. Hätten wir im Verhältnis und Flächendeckend so viel Wasser wie die, würde diese Diskussionhier nicht stattfinden. 

Und last not least bin ich der Auffassung, dass 20 % der Gewässer aus MV nach NRW transferiert werden um das diesbezügliche unausgeglichene Ost-West Verhältnis anzugleichen. 

Auf gut Deutsch. Ich bin verdammt neidisch. :m


----------



## Sargblei (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Genau mit diesen Anglen habe ich meine täglich Sorgen am Gewässer ... möglichst kostenlos angeln wollen, aber diejenigen, die die Infrastruktur für sorgenfreien Angelgenuss schaffen, belächeln ...




Mir gehts nicht um Kostenlos , sondern um dat ganze umständliche Gehandhabe mit z.b. Tageskarten.
Man sollte vielleicht 1x im Jahr einen festgelegten Obolus zahlen , der dann meinentwegen unter den Vereinen aufgeteilt wird.
Dafür bekommt , man dann alle Karten für 1 Jahr , im Umkreis von X Kilometer.
Dann kann man wenigstens auch mal spontan loslatschen , und muss nicht erst hinter ner Tageskarte herrennen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ach was, und dem setzt man Kleinstaaterei a la VDSF entgegen?
> 
> René



Rene, als Ex-VdSFler und angehender DAVler kann ich nur sagen dass Ihr verdammt stolz auf Euren Verband sein dürft. Klar ist da vielleicht auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber da kann man sich als Angler von Anglern vertreten fühlen.

In so fern kann ich nur unterschreiben, dem DAV beizutreten und diesen Verband zu stärken. Und jegliche Mittel einzusetzen einen Schulterschluß mit dem VdSF zu verhindern. 

Das wäre eine echte Maßnahme für die, die sich in den alten BL zu sehr eingeschränkt fühlen.


----------



## Fischpaule (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Außerdem, was hat der DAV mit den Strukturen in der ehemaligen DDR zu tun?
> Ein weiteres Vorurteil, was aus den (euren) Köpfen nicht rauszubekommen ist.
> Aber was solls.. wir können sicher noch Stunden debattieren und am Ende bleiben 10 Meinungen stehen und jede wird als die einzig richtige angesehen.
> 
> ...



Ruhig Blut, das ist doch kein Grund sich aufzuregen - sei doch froh, das die Leute das Schlaraffenland noch nicht entdeckt haben....
und rechtfertigen braucht man sich als Ostbommel erst recht nicht, das haben wir lange genug gemacht, statt es als Bereicherung in unserem Leben zu begreifen....

im übrigen gehen die bewirtschafteten Flächen des DAV seit den letzten Jahren in der Tat zurück - ich hab eine Menge mit den Fischereibehörden zu tun und die sagen immer wieder, dass sie ungern an den DAV verpachten.... 

#h


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Leute, lasst den Ossi-Wessi Mist. Das gibt nur Ärger.


----------



## lemure muik (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Heihei

Ich hab zwar einen deutschen Fischereischein (oder wie sich dat schimpft), angle im Elsass aber lieber, da man dort mehr Freiheiten hat.

Als da wären das,

ich mit meinem Auto die Wege befahren darf die in DE meist gesperrt sind, ich meine gefangenen Fische hältern darf wie ich es für richtig halte (also keine monströsen Riesensetzkescher), ich meine Fische am Wasser ausnehmen kann, ich mit dem Auto immer am Angelplatz bin (kurze Laufwege, Auto immer im Blick), ich die Fische so töten darf wie ich es für richtig halte, der Angelschein auf dauer wesentlich günstiger ist, .....

So, genug gemotzt vorerst!


----------



## N_S Dakota (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Diese kleinigkeiten regelt so jeder Verein, basierend auf 
der Landesfischerreiverordnung für sich wie er es für
angemessen erachtet. 

Das ist aber nicht was wirklich stört,. Mann kann sich ja mit 
ner Menge Regeln arrangieren. Was hier in NRW und bestimmt 
auch in anderen Landen richtig stört, ist die Tatsache 
das du dich in einen See oder Gewässer total verguckt hast,
dieses dann aber nicht befischen kannst weil der Verein 
den Aufnahmestop ausgerufen hat oder keine Tageskarten ausstellt
 womit du mit deiner liebe zu einem bestimmten 
Gewässer am Ende nur dumm aus der Wäsche gucken kannst.

HIER GILT LEIDER ALL ZU OFT, DAS WER ANGELN KANN,
NOCH LANGE NICHT ANGELN DARF !!!!! #c|krach:#c


----------



## Frankenfischer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich muss Ralle 24 recht geben. Man kann nicht alle Vereine über einen Kamm scheren. Der Verein, dem ich angehöre bewirtschaftet ca. 70 km Fließgewässer und einen kleinen See mit 20 ha. Wir haben ca. 1000 aktive Mitglieder. Der Vereinsbeitrag, die Jahreskarte und die Aufnahmegebühr ist die niedrigste in ganz Mittelfranken (soziale Komponente wie unser 1. Vorsitzender immer sagt). Das Nachtangeln wurde erlaubt, obwohl in Bayern ca. 80 % aller Vereine das Nachtangelverbot bestehen ließen. Wir dürfen mit 2 Ruten auf Raubfische angeln (viele andere Vereine lassen dies nur mit 1 Rute zu). Unsere Vorstandschaft ist der Meinung, dass von Gesetzes wegen bereits genug reglementiert ist und die Angler sich nicht gegenseitig einschränken sollten (war aber auch bei uns nicht immer so!!). Wären unsere Gewässer (zum großen Teil kleine Fließgewässer bis höchstens 10m Breite) frei befischbar, käme das für den Fischbestand einem Todesurteil gleich. Was in halbwegs frei befischbaren Gewässer passieren kann, zeigen die Seen der fränkischen Seenplatte. Dort darf Hinz und Kunz mit Tages und Wochenkarten angeln.Wenns sein muss, werden da ganze Fischbestände (Zander) in einer Saison platt gemacht. Da schert sich keiner um irgendwelche Regeln. Solche Zustände möchte ich in meinem Verein nicht haben. Und was die Freiheit angeht, auch in Skandinavien, Holland und anderen europäischen Ländern bestehen teils strenge Regeln, die unbedingt einzuhalten sind. Also komplett frei sind wir Angler doch nirgends.


----------



## bassking (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Hi Frankenfischer- super Posting- unterstreicht GENAU, was ich meine !!!

Lässt man eine Meute von Egoisten auf überschaubare Gewässer los, bleibt nur noch verbrannte Erde über- so ist das- und wird bei weiterhin hohen Speisefischpreisen auch bleiben !

Am schlimmsten sind dabei Diejenigen, die keinen natürlichen Bezug zum Gewässer verspüren- meine: für die es nicht darauf ankommt, Etwas zu fangen und Spass zu haben- sondern nur, WIEVIEL sie kostendeckend aus dem Gewässer "prügeln" können.

Ausgedehnte "Reiß- Aktionen" wirst Du an einem bewirtschafteten Vereinsgewässer nich haben- solche Eskapaden kommen in freien Gewässern oder nicht kontrollierten Tageskartengewässern vor.

Wie gesagt ist es für die Situation maßgeblich, wie groß das Gewässer ist- und in welchem Ballungsraum es liegt.

Nicht umsonst sind Karten für ländlichere Gebiete weitaus preiswerter- in Norddeutschland bspw. bezahlt man für einen Tageskarte für die "Hase" in Löningen glaube nur 5 Euro...und könnte dort theoretisch jeden Tag 20 Kilo Weißfisch, reichlich Hecht , Aal und Barsch fangen.

Und genau das würden entsprechende "Herrschaften" auch gnadenlos ausnutzen, wenn das Gewässer nicht so weit vom Schuss wäre...


Fazit: Strenge Reglementierungen und hohe Preise/Limitierungen wie begr. Kartenausgabe

schützen Gewässer in best. Regionen und bewirken nachhaltig gute Fischerei für die Begünstigten Vereinsmitglieder.

Klar werden Leute ausgegrenzt- es gibt Gewinner und Verlierer- wie bei jeder VERTEILUNG knapper Ressourcen !

Die arm/reich- Komponente wird dabei durch die Sozialkomponente der Angelvereine wiederlegt.


Bassking.


----------



## Luiz (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

es werden auch nicht alle vereine über einen kamm geschert, das wird hier nur reininterpretriert. Natürlich muss man einzelne regionen, mit deren vereinen differenziert betrachten. Dieses muss man auch wieder differenziert betrachten, da es jeder mensch anders empfindet. OK?


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



bassking schrieb:


> Fazit: Strenge Reglementierungen und hohe Preise/Limitierungen wie begr. Kartenausgabe
> 
> schützen Gewässer in best. Regionen und bewirken nachhaltig gute Fischerei für die *Begünstigten Vereinsmitglieder.*
> 
> ...



Voll sozial das Ganze |rolleyes


Es gibt tasächlich eine arm/reich Komponente in unserer Gegend. Die Reichen sind in Vereinen mit guten Gewässern, zahlen 4stellige Jahresbeiträge und die armen sind in Forellenteichvereinen und zahlen nur dreistellige Beiträge. 
Auf der einen Seite teilen sich ein Dutzend Leute mehrere Kilometer Fließgewässer, auf der anderen sitzen sie mit 50 Mann an einem Tümpel. 

Das ist so und wird sich auch nicht ändern lassen. Aber man sollte davon Abstand nehmen das als sozial tolerierbar zu werten. 

Ich wünsche Dir ( und mir natürlich ) niemals zu den von Dir zitierten Verlieren zu gehören. Das könnte Dich aber evtl. dazu veranlassen, die Sache aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu sehen.


----------



## bassking (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Vorsicht- mit Verlierern sind Diejenigen gemeint, die den schnellen Lui
machen wollen, ohne Verpflichtungen, ohne Rücksichtnahme- eben die sogn.
Raubfischer.

Vernünftige Leute, denen die Natur am Herzen liegt, werden auch früher oder später
den entsprechenden Verein finden !

"Sozial" ist es auch nicht, ein Gewässer zuzumüllen, den Fischbestand auszuschlachten und sich einen Dreck um Andere zu kümmern um die eigenen Tüten auf Teufel komm raus zu füllen.

Arbeitest Du gerne- und verteilst Deinen "Lohn" an Egoisten?

Siehst Du- das machen die Vereine (zu Recht) auch nicht !

Wer in der Gemeinschaft ist, hat RECHTE UND PFLICHTEN.

Die Rechte gilt es vor den "Heuschrecken" zu schützen- gegen moderate Tageskarteninhaber hat nat. Keiner was !

Wer zu den Begünstigten gehören möchte, muß schliesslich auch die Kosten mittragen.

Nichts verwerfliches- ausgegrenzt werden die Freifahrer, die den Lohn der ehrenamtlichen Arbeit einsacken wollen.

Na und?

Bassking.


----------



## Frankenfischer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@bassking

Gebe ich dir völlig recht. Seit ich in der Verwaltung meines Vereins bin, weiß ich, was Arbeit drinsteckt (die dann sowieso immer nur von denselben Leuten geleistet wird). Für die Mitglieder ist es dann selbstverständlich wenn Gewässerwarte 200 Stunden für Gewässerbesatz leisten usw. Da könnt man dann schon ab und an einen dicken Hals bekommen. Aber naja, was tut man nicht alles, um unser geliebtes Hobby ausüben zu können!


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ach so, dann hatte ich das falsch verstanden.











Eeehhmmm.. woher weiß denn jetzt ein Verein dem ich eventuell beitreten möchte, oder für dessen Gewässer ich eine Tageskarte haben möchte, wessen Geistes Kind ich bin ?? Ich könnte ja auch ne Heuschrecke sein.


----------



## Frankenfischer (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Tja, da hammer wieder ein Problem. Gedankenlesen können wäre gut.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eeehhmmm.. woher weiß denn jetzt ein Verein dem ich eventuell beitreten möchte, oder für dessen Gewässer ich eine Tageskarte haben möchte, wessen Geistes Kind ich bin ?? Ich könnte ja auch ne Heuschrecke sein.



Das wünschte ich mir auch manchmal, Gedanken lesen zu können.. :g

....fällt mir gerade ein und da ich ja gerne Frage um eure Gedankengänge nachvollziehen zu können....
Wie ist die Fischereiaufsicht eigentlich bei euch organisiert?
Was gibt es bei euch für Instrumentarien, eine flächendeckende Kontrolle durchzusetzen?
Bei uns gibt es, natürlich alles ehrenamtlich, Kontrolleure der Verbände bzw. Vereine und zusätzlich staatliche Fischereiaufseher.
Der Grund für die beiden Instanzen liegt auf der Hand, da der Vereinskontrolleur nicht in jedem Falle unabhängig kontrollieren kann, der Staatliche jedoch weitgehend unabhängig von Vereinsreglementarien nach dem Fischereigesetz kontrolliert.
Dieses führt zwar manchmal zu etwas Verwirrung, da der staatliche andere Maßstäbe setzt als der Vereinskontrolleur,
aber das ist eher sekundär.

Worauf ich hinaus will?
Eine gute, regelmäßige und flächendeckende Kontrolltätigkeit läßt sehr schnell die "Reißer" auffliegen und hilft sie zu eleminieren. Ein Staatlicher hat damit dann auch kein Problem die "Faltenhosenangler" in ihre Schranken zu weisen.
Nun mag wieder der Einwurf des "unfreien" Angelns kommen, bei so viel Kontrollen, aber es ist einfach unabdingbar dies durchzuführen, sonst breitet sich das von euch kritisierte noch weiter aus.

René


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Rene, Du sprichst den absolut wunden Punkt an.
Es gibt in unserer Gegend viel zu wenig Kontrolleure und dem zur Folge kaum Kontrollen. Am Rhein z.B. wird so gut wie gar nicht kontrolliert, gemessen an der Größe des Gewässers. An Vereinsgewässern ist die Kontrolldichte naturgemäß höher, da hier eben auch Vereinsmitglieder kontrollieren dürfen. 

Über dieses Thema haben wir schon an anderer Stelle ausführlich diskutiert, aber es scheint nicht so Recht in manchen Kopf zu passen. Statt dessen werden mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen gefordert. Absoluter Nonsens, wenn nicht kontrolliert wird.

Eine ausreichende Kontrolldichte ist keine Einschränkung, sondern Voraussetzung für ein freieres Angeln.


----------



## bassking (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eeehhmmm.. woher weiß denn jetzt ein Verein dem ich eventuell beitreten möchte, oder für dessen Gewässer ich eine Tageskarte haben möchte, wessen Geistes Kind ich bin ?? Ich könnte ja auch ne Heuschrecke sein.




Gute Frage- das kann man nicht wissen.

Wie ich es erlebt habe: an dem Gewässer wird (ehrenamtlich) von mehreren Aufsehern kontrolliert.

Die haben Nichts gegen Gastangler- im Gegenteil.

Fällt ein Tageskartenangler auf, wird je nach Vergehen ein Auge zugedrückt- oder- bei richtig miesen Aktionen (Bsp. untermaßiger Fisch, Angeln im Schongebiet, etc.) , die Tageskarte eingezogen, der Name notiert und der Angler verwiesen.

Diese Person hat dann ihre Chance verspielt.

Für neue Mitglieder gilt eine "Probezeit", die idR. Alle bestehen.

Fällt das Neumitglied schlecht auf, wird erstmal verwarnt oder gleich die Vereinszugehörigkeit gekündigt- ganz einfach je nach Schwere des Vergehens.

Auch über eine Sperre kann entschieden werden- und erneut beantragt werden, wieder eintreten zu dürfen.

Habe selbst einen ehemaligen "Problemfall" durch Vorsprechen wieder in den Verein gebracht.

Jeder erhält seine faire Chance- und oft wird ein Auge zugedrückt- wenn das nicht sozial ist...Jemand, der knapp bei Kasse war- für den wurden auch Lösungen gefunden !

Nicht jeder Verein besteht aus alteingesessenen Geltungssüchtlern- sondern oft aus engagierten Ehrenamtlern, denen die Natur Etwas bedeutet.

Bedenkt aber bitte immer: ganz freie Kartenausgabe wird auch allein durch die begrenzte Produktivität des Gewässers verhindert.

Gruß und Petri allen Vereinsfuzzie´s und Unorganisierten :m

Bassking.


----------



## Toni_1962 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Eeehhmmm.. woher weiß denn jetzt ein Verein dem ich eventuell beitreten möchte, oder für dessen Gewässer ich eine Tageskarte haben möchte, wessen Geistes Kind ich bin ?? Ich könnte ja auch ne Heuschrecke sein.


 

Deswegen gibt es bei mir im Verein, seit ich 1. Vosrtand bin, nicht gleich die Mitgliedschaft, sondern erst eine Jahreskarte, aber bereits mit den Rechten eines Mitglieds ausgenommen Stimmrecht bei Versammlungen zu bestimmten Punkten (rein rechtliche Absicherung), ... nach dem Jahr kann sich Angler und Verein gemeinsam überlegen, ob es in eine feste Mitgliedschaft übergeht. Erst dann wird eine für Münchern Verhältnisse moderate Aufnahmegebühr als reine Schutzgebühr fällig.

Tageskarten für Gäste gibt es nur noch in Verbindung mit einem Mitglied, der mit angelt. Leider blieb nach den unglaublich vielen negativen Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahre mit Gastanglern keine andere Möglichkeit mehr, dies zu freier zu handhaben. Und wir haben uns mit der Entscheidung zu dieser Regelung wirklich nicht leicht gemacht und haben diese Regelung lange, sehr lange, zu lange (??) herausgezögert ...


----------



## stebe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin Anfänger und habe quasi keine Ahnung.
Mir stellt sich jedoch die eine Frage:
Es gibt Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Regelungen, Richtlinien, Verordnungen und Gesetze und wer kontrolliert es ?

Ich vergleich das mal mit einer 70iger Zone auf der Landstraße die ich tgl. befahre.
Hier fahren die meisten Verkehrsteilnehmer auch 100.....weil man sich fast zu 100 % sicher sein kann dass hier nicht kontrolliert wird. Und falls doch... Pech gehabt dann zahlen die halt die paar Kröten und kassieren die Punkte.
So denken viele.....leider
Mit dem minimalsten Aufwand das maximalste rausholen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.

Gruß Stebe


----------



## N_S Dakota (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ Stebe

Das funktioniert wie im Straßenverkehr !!! 

Bei einem Fehlverhalten kann dich ein anderer 
Verkehrsteilnehmer anzeigen oder du wirst vom 
Kontrollorgan aufgegriffen. 

Und der Angelschein funktioniert wie ein Führerschein ohne Punkte.
 D.h. je nach der Art und der schwere deines Fehlverhalltens spricht man 
eine Verwarnung aus oder es droht dir der Ausschluss aus deinem Angelverein.
Das kann bis hin zur Annullierung deines Fischerreischeins reichen !!!! |bigeyes :c

Also, nur mal so als TIP  - don´t fish and fly -


----------



## stebe (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@ N S Dakota

ja das ist mir bewusst. 

Worauf ich hinaus wollte ist:
Wenn es keine bzw. wenige Kontrollen gibt, meinen manche  dass sie tun und lassen können was sie wollen.


----------



## Gardenfly (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ein klein wenig anders ist es schon :
Ein Untermaßiger Fisch (und deren Kinder) oder in der Schonzeit gefangen fehlt dem Gewässer,damit dir und anderen.
Das währe im Straßenverkehr : du fährst im Panzer ohne diese Gummidinger auf der Kette und kein anderes Auto kann mehr richtig langfahren.
Viele der Bestimmungen in den Vereinen haben einen Grund oder sind wegen einen Anlass entstanden der von später Eingetretenen nicht richtig nachvollziehbar ist (da Hintergrundwissen fehlt).


----------



## Dxlfxn (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich kann ja verstehen, das man sich nach Einsamkeit sehnt. Ein Klischee übrigens, mit dem die meisten garnicht fertigwerden, wenns soweit ist. Was ich nicht vestehe: Wer hat hier was geraubt?
Wir haben heute hier in Deutschland den freiesten Zutritt zu Gewässern, seit uralten Zeiten. Die "gute alte Zeit" war nicht die Zeit der freien Gewässer. Sie gehörten irgendeiner Obrigkeit und du konntest mehr verlieren, als den gegenwert deiner Rauchutensilien, wenn man dich erwischt hätte. Also wer soll was geraubt haben? Dir persönlich sicher nicht - und dem Normalangler sicher auch nicht.
Allgemein zugängliche Gewässer für ne Mark würden eine totale Verödung bedeuten. In den typischen Binnengewässern gäbe es garnichts mehr, was Flossen hat. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es für Deutschland mit diesem Angeldruck keine andere Lösung geben kann. Holland , wenns denn so frei sein soll, wird sich eher an Deutschland anpassen, als umgedreht.
Ich bin häufiger in Nordamerika unterwegs. Auch dort ist garnichts frei. Überall sind  auch hier Abgaben zu leisten. Allerdings gibts dort auch riesige Gewässerflächen, die die Leute etwas mehr verteilen.
Ich fische zwar seit Jahren nahezu ausschließlich im Meer, dank eigenen Bootes und einer sehr toleranten Frau sicher 40 Tage im Jahr. Trotzdem bin ich seit 35 Jahren Vereinsmitglied. Ich habe max. 2 Generalversammlungen gesehen, nehme nicht an Gemeinschaftsfischen teil und trinke mein Bier lieber allein oder mit Freunden. Alles für weniger als 100 Euro im Jahr. Wenn ich mich nicht unbedingt mitten in der Stadt an eiunen  11meterplatz setzen will,begegnet mir kaum mal jemand. Ich wurde in den ganzen Jahren nicht einmal kontrolliert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich glaube es geht hier gar nicht um angeln für null. Vielmehr darum die Angelmöglichkeiten offener zu gestalten.
Mal abgesehen davon dass für Deutschland eine rein theoretische Diskussion ist, würde ich da gar nicht so viele Nachteile sehen. Im Prinzip sollte es sich an den Verbandsgewässern des DAV orientieren. Einen kostenpflichtigen Erlaubnisschein für möglichst viele Gewässer, wie halt in Holland. Natürlich mit Gewässerspezifischen Regeln und sehr strengen Kontrollen. 
Wäre ja quasi auch ein Verein, nur eben viel größer.
Dann könnte man abends mal spontan für´n Stündchen oder zwei ans Wasser und muß nicht extra am Vortag schon ne Tageskarte kaufen. 

Aber es ist, wie gesagt, eine rein theoretische Diskussion.


----------



## Blauzahn (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es geht hier gar nicht um angeln für null. Vielmehr darum die Angelmöglichkeiten offener zu gestalten.
> Mal abgesehen davon dass für Deutschland eine rein theoretische Diskussion ist, würde ich da gar nicht so viele Nachteile sehen. Im Prinzip sollte es sich an den Verbandsgewässern des DAV orientieren. Einen kostenpflichtigen Erlaubnisschein für möglichst viele Gewässer, wie halt in Holland. Natürlich mit Gewässerspezifischen Regeln und sehr strengen Kontrollen.
> Wäre ja quasi auch ein Verein, nur eben viel größer.
> Dann könnte man abends mal spontan für´n Stündchen oder zwei ans Wasser und muß nicht extra am Vortag schon ne Tageskarte kaufen.
> ...



#6
Der Ansatz stimmt...
nun müssen noch viele davon überzeugt sein/werden und die Sache entwickelt sich.

Ich gebe zu, das wäre ein Traum oder eher eine Vision, aber an uns wird es sicher nicht liegen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Es wird daran scheitern, dass die Vereine ihre Besitzstände wahren wollen. Und an der m.M. nach unbegründeten Angst, die Gewässer könnten ausgeplündert werden. Dabei wäre es " nur " eine Frage der Organisation und der Kontrolle.

Aber ich denke, ich werde bis an mein Lebensende Tageskarten kaufen müssen. 

Oder umziehen in ein anderes BL. #t


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Es liegen diesen Organisationsformen eben 2 deutsche Geschichten zugrunde. In der ehemaligen "DDR"
hat es eine totalen Enteignung gegeben. Da konnte man im Rahmen der Gleichshaltung aller gesellschaftlichen Organisationen solche Strukturen schaffen.
Im Westen war die Geschichte anders. Hier wird jeder seine Gewässer mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigen. Öffnen sollen sich immer die anderen. Allerdings sollte es doch möglich sein zumindest an Großgewässern andere Nutzungs- und Bewirtschaftungssstrukturen aufzubauen.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

In Niedersachsen wurden DAV-Gewässer wie folgt bertieben :
ein Verein soll ein Gewässer pachten und besetzen,bekommt vom Verband 100 € Entschädigung und alle dürfen drin angeln.

Da wir einen Verein mit 9 Anglern hatten,hätten wir einen Jahresbeitrag von einigen Hundert Euros pro Mitglied haben müssen, damit andere dort angeln ?

Dan schaut euch den Elbe-Seiten- Kanal an :
es ist VDFS -Gewässer, wird vom Landesverband gepachtet  (natürlich von den Verbandsbeiträgen,oder soll das jemand aus eigener Tasche bezahlen) Jahreskarte für VDFS-Mitglieder 11€ und daraus finanziert sich der Besatz,8,5€ Wochenkarte für Trittbrettfahrer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Da wir einen Verein mit 9 Anglern hatten,hätten wir einen Jahresbeitrag von einigen Hundert Euros pro Mitglied haben müssen, damit andere dort angeln ?
> 
> .


 

Um Gottes Willen Nein. Sie es mal so.
Es sind nicht 9 Angler, sondern 100 000 oder mehr. Jeder zahlt einen Betrag von vielleicht 100 €/Jahr. Über ganz D verteilt beangelt jeder einzelne Gewässer seiner Region, bzw. im Urlaub die seines Urlaubsortes. Natürlich nur solche, die dem Pool angehören.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

nein,man wollte uns dazu bringen einen Teich zu pachten und entschlammen und besetzten für den DAV-Gewässerpool !!!!


----------



## Gardenfly (1. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Übrigens sind von den 9 nach dieser Sache 7 Ausgeteten und der Angelclub Bad Bevensen war Geschichte.


----------



## bassking (2. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Hallo.
Die Sache mit der Enteignung stimmt- es laufen langjährige Verträge mit 
den Vereinen und den Eignern der Gewässer.

Da kann man nicht einfach alles in den Eimer hauen, einen "Superverein" gründen
und freies überall mögliches Angeln durchsetzen.

Es gibt nicht umsonst Rechtssicherheit- Verträge sind nunmal einzuhalten !

Was ich am ehesten möglich halte, sind Absprachen zwischen Vereinen mit vergleichbarem Gewässerpotenzial: "Wenn Du bei mir angeln willst, angel ich auch bei Dir!".

Das wäre gut möglich- und man hätte mehr Möglichkeiten; ggf. kommt dann noch ein weiterer Verein in diese Übereinkunft - und noch einer und noch einer.

Alles wäre zwanglos und man müsste keinen Enteigenen oder schlechter stellen.

Die Mitglieder würden beschließen, ob man der Gemeinschaft beitritt oder eben nicht- das wäre dem Idealbild doch schon näher !

Verein A hat ein gutes Zandergewässer- Verein B den klaren Hecht und Barschsee- beide einigen sich- perfekt für Beide Seiten...die Übereinkunft könnte ein Jahr gelten- und dann neu entschieden werden....


Bassking.


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitseinsatz -warum nicht teilnehmen ?*

#h

Ein Argument fehlt meiner Meinung nach hier.

Wenn man ein Gewässer beangeln möchte bleibt einem nur der Weg über den Verein. Ob man nun in einen Verein will oder nicht.
Es ist oft der einzige Weg.

Man kann sich somit nicht unbedingt aussuchen welche Vereinssatzung einem Zusagt oder ob man überhaupt in einen Verein will.

In anderen Threads wurde ja schon darüber diskutiert ob es wirklich so sein muss, dass Vereine ein Gewässer belegen und man als Interessierter nur die eine Möglichkeit hat wenn man hier angeln will.

Wie wäre die Situation wenn man bundesweit an alle Gewässer könnte ohne in einem Verein sein zu müssen. Man ist Mitglied in dem Verband und fertig.

Und wer Vereinsleben mag, dem bleibt es frei in einen Vernein zu gehen und sich entsprechend hier zu engagieren. Gefördert werden könnten dann diese Vereine aus den Beiträgen, die der Verband über die Beiträge einnimmt und nach einem Schlüssel verteilt.

Sicherlich müsste man hier die Sache noch ein wenig besser ausfeilen aber dem Grunde nach würde ich das für wesentlich erstrebenswerter halten.

Man könnte an alle Gewässer auch ohne viel Bürokratie, Vereinsmeierei usw.
Für mich der klare Favorit.

Und in den Vereinen würden sich wirklich nur die Interessierten zusammenfinden und die leidigen Diskussionen über Arbeitseinsätze und und und würden deutlich weniger, weil die ganzen Uninteressierten, Stänkerer den Vereinsfrieden nicht stören.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Curny (3. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitseinsatz -warum nicht teilnehmen ?*



> Wie wäre die Situation wenn man bundesweit an alle Gewässer könnte ohne in einem Verein sein zu müssen. Man ist Mitglied in dem Verband und fertig.


 
... und das bei einem jahresbeitrag von 1000 euro oder was?
... und wie wird der fischbesatz geregelt/überwacht?

ich selbst gehöre zur vorstandschaft eines vereins und ich verstehe wirklich nicht, warum es zu viel verlangt ein paar lausige stunden im jahr mal etwas für sein geliebtes hobby zu tun... 
es ist ja (zumindest bei uns) nicht so dass man da 8 stunden ohne pause im steinbruch schuftet.. also bei uns ist das immer recht locker und spaßig und selbstverständlich muss keiner für ihn unzumutbare aufgaben übernehmen... 

es ist doch viel schöner an ein gepflegtes gewässer zu kommen, wo man sich nicht erst 2 stunden durch einen dschungel kämpfen muss... 

ich für mich habe kein problem damit für mein hobby auch mal ein bischen zu "arbeiten"... und ich finde es auch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt!


----------



## Dart (3. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitseinsatz -warum nicht teilnehmen ?*



Curny schrieb:


> ... und das bei einem jahresbeitrag von 1000 euro oder was?
> ... und wie wird der fischbesatz geregelt/überwacht?


 Der BVO z.B. ist eigentlich immer ne gute Adresse wenn es um viele beangelbare Gewässer, mit Mini-Kostenaufwand für die Angler, ohne Vereinsmeierei geht.
Die regeln sogar einen Teil des Besatzes über eigene Aufzuchtstationen
Absolut vorbildlich#6
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Starcrunch (3. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitseinsatz -warum nicht teilnehmen ?*



Curny schrieb:


> ... und das bei einem jahresbeitrag von 1000 euro oder was?


Völliger Blödsinn. Ich angle ausschließlich in Frankreich. Da kostet mich die Jahreskarte für den Rhein und diverse staatliche Seen 57€
Würde ich diese Strecke in D beangeln wollen, müsste ich in min. 5 Vereinen Mitgleid sein um an eine Karte ran zu kommen.
So eine Idiotie muß man sich mal vorstellen |rolleyes


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitseinsatz -warum nicht teilnehmen ?*

ich denke mal hier wäre die Fantasie gefragt.

Die Frage warum es so schwer ist in vereinen und den Arbeitsdiensten.

Vielleicht weil sich die Mehrzahl gar nicht mit dem Verein identifiziert, sondern nur in dem Verein ist um an das Gewässer zu kommen.

Deshalb hier die Frage: muss alles über einen Verein geregelt sein. Und das für jeden noch so kleinen See. Und das bringt jede Menge Einschränkungen beim eigentlichen Sinn des Ganzen " Das Angeln".
Ansonsten könnte ich auch in einen Naturschutzverein gehen.

Der Besatz ließe sich ganz bestimmt regeln. Das sagte ich ja schon. Ein Verteilungsschlüssel ließe sich hier garantiert erfinden.

1000,- € ist bestimmt übertrieben aber wie das Thema hier ja zeigt sind die meisten bereit für Stunden zu zahlen. Wie sähe da erst das Ergebnis aus, wenn man bundesweit angeln könnte an allen Gewässern. Kein lästiges Tageskarten holen und dergl.

Dazu eine einheitliche Regelung was die Angelmethoden usw. angeht (vielleicht spezielle Regelung für Laichgewässer, Zonen usw.)

Alle würden mit einer Sprache sprechen und jeder könnte sich hier sein Plätzchen suchen und die die sich engagieren, könnten wirklich für Ihre Arbeit belohnt werden und örtliche Vereine gefördert werden.

So kämen alle zu ihrem Recht ohne sich gegenseitig zu beharken. Und alle unsere Gebühren für Angelschein und dergl. ließen sich bestimmt auch freundlicher gestalten. Meinen Autoführerschein muss ich ja auch nicht alle fünf Jahre abstempeln lassen. (Noch nicht jedenfalls).

Eine schöne Diskussion hierüber ließe bestimmt so manche Visionen zu Tage kommen lassen, die am Ende eine Vorlage sein könnte.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Curny (3. August 2008)

*AW: Arbeitseinsatz -warum nicht teilnehmen ?*

der schrei nach anarchie ohne an auswirkungen zu denken...
egal.

vielleicht sollte man auch mal fragen warum vereine "im besitz" diverser gewässer sind.
bei uns in der gegend ist es jedenfalls so, dass gebaggerte seen von den misch- und kieswerken abgekauft bzw. gepachtet werden. und warum wird das von vereinen übernommen? natürlich, da in der regel dem einzelnen das kleingeld fehlt.
auf diesem wege sind vereine wohl entstanden.

meiner meinung nach müssen gewässer insbesondere seen eben auch gepflegt werden. ich spreche dabei nicht von riesengroßen naturseen...
schön beobachten kann man das ganze meist in den "naturschutzgebieten"... 
diese ahnungslosen versager verstehen garnichts davon. alles naturbelassen sein lassen ist ja schön und gut, aber wenn diese seen dann innerhalb von maximal 6-7 jahren verlandet und mehrmals umgekippt sind, ist das ziel wohl auch nicht erreicht. 
ich möchte diesen "naturschützern" den guten willen aber nicht abstreiten - nur ahnungslosigkeit unterstellen.

was ich damit eigentlich sagen will, ich kann allein bei uns in der gegend ca. 10-12 seen zeigen, die völlig verlandet sind und nur noch einer toten pfütze ähneln...

deshalb sage ich: gerade etwas kleinere gewässer brauchen einfach pflege wenn man sie erhalten möchte!

gerade bei unserer gesellschaft würde es doch so enden, dass jeder ein gewässer nach dem anderen ausnutzen würde und anschließend einfach im nächsten see angeln würde...

meine meinung


----------



## captain-sparrow (3. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

das eine schließt aber das andere nicht aus. Die Vereine müssen ja nicht verschwinden. Die Interessen könnten auch weiterhin berücksichtigt werden. Ganz im Gegenteil würde ich sagen. Die verlandeten Seen könnten vielleicht auch wieder hergestellt werden.
Ich bin nicht gegen die Vereine. Nur halte ich das System für veraltet. Heute ist es doch so, das die Macht in den Vereinen liegt und hier kann jeder für sich wirtschaften und Macht ausüben. Die Mehrheit hat aber nicht wirklich was davon. (Aufnahmesperren, hohe Beiträge usw.)

Warum nicht mal neue Ideen diskutieren. Bis jetzt ist ja noch nicht einmal eine annähernde Ausarbeitung als Diskussionsgrundlage entstanden und trotzdem gibt es bereits Gegner. Obwohl niemand weiß wovon wir eigentlich genau sprechen.

Es geht ja nicht nur um die Vereine selbst. Was ist mit C+R, Setzkecher, Nachtangelverbot, usw.
Vorschriften über Vorschriften, Satzungen eine anders als die andere. Ist das wirklich nötig.
Könnte und würde man all dies auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner bringen muss es hierbei nicht unbedingt Verlierer geben.

Wie sähe also die bundesweite Lösung aus???
Vorschläge wie man das regeln könnte. Natürlich keine komplette Ausarbeitung aber den Grundtenor in den einzelnen Bereichen könnte man doch mal erarbeiten, damit man mal eine Grundlage hat über die es sich lohnt zu diskutieren.

Oder???


Gruß
Axel


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Das Problem liegt doch darin, das keiner der Vereine, die an einem über Jahre hinweg gepflegten Gewässer mit sorgsam aufgebautem Fischbestand von heute auf morgen alle möglichen anderen Angler möchten, die dann ohne dem verein angehören diesen und die Gewässer nutzen, ohne das der Verein davon einen Vorteil hat? Wie oft im Jahr will man denn wirklich irgendwo im Urlaub angeln? Ist es so unzumutbar da dann Tagesscheine zu kaufen?#c

Bei uns ist es so geregelt das es sogenannte "Austauschkarten" gibt, das heisst mit anderen Vereinen aus der Umgebung entsprechende Abkommen, man kann bei unserem Gewässerwart eine Karte vom anderen Verein bekommen, insgesamt haben wir 3 Stück, der andere Verein entsprechend von unserem Gewässer. Das ganze bleibt überschaubar, und man muss natürlich hoffen das in dem anderen Verein auch nur verantwortungsbewusste Angler sind.

Dann kamen ein paar ganz schlaue Jungs auf die Idee Karpen aus dem einen Gewässer in das Gewässer des anderen Vereines umzusetzen. Weil es Karpfenangler waren, die natürlich ihre Fotoalben umherzeigen, fiel das relativ schnell auf - also nix mehr mit Austauschkarten...  Und ich kann es voll verstehen!#d

Ich habe kein Problem damit mir Karten für das Gewässer zu holen, in dem ich angeln möchte. Wenn der Verein keine Tageskarten ausgibt muss man sich eben überlegen ob man eine Jahreskarte möchte, kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich kann jeden Fischereirechtsinhaber verstehen, der keine Tageskarten ausgibt, man kann halt echt genug negative Beispiele sehen.#t

Denkt doch nur mal an die ganzen Fliegenfischerflüsschen, da kannst Du mit Deiner Karte einen oder zwei Kilometer beangeln, dann kommt ein anderes Fischereigebiet. Und? Ich finde es OK, genauso wie es in Ordnung ist wenn einer sagt hier fische nur ich selbst oder ein paar von meinen Kumpels... Warum ist das für einige so ein Problem?;+

Fischereirechte kann man kaufen, das ist kein Allgemeingut. Und wenn sie jemand gekauft hat, dann kann er eben auch selbst entscheiden wie er dieses Recht nutzt... Wollt ihr demnächst noch den Pendlern vorschreiben das sie in Ihrem Auto andere Leute mitnehmen müssen, weil die halt auch gerne im Auto mitfahren möchten?#q


----------



## heinzrch (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

und genau da liegt das Problem, wir bekommen wieder Zustände wie vor 200 Jahren, wo reiche Industrielle die Fischrechte innehatten, und das Privileg zu fischen nutzen konnten.
In unserer Gesellschaft, die sich tendenziell wieder in sehr wohlhabende, eine tendeziell ausdünnende Mittelschicht, und viele am Existenzminimum daherkrebsende Büger aufspaltet, können sich die wenigen Reichen wieder die Fischrechte kaufen und exklusiv nutzen. Dann lieber die Gewässer in der Obhut der Vereine halten....


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



> Wollt ihr demnächst noch den Pendlern vorschreiben das sie in Ihrem Auto andere Leute mitnehmen müssen, weil die halt auch gerne im Auto mitfahren möchten?


 
Hallo zusammen,

ich darf mir aber die Straße aussuchen, die ich dann so oft und wann ich will befahren kann. |rolleyes

Klar, handelt es sich um eine Privatstraße oder in unserem Beispiel um ein kleines Privatgewässer, dann ist das ja o.k.

Die Idee das die meisten Gewässer für jeden zugänglich sein sollten finde ich gut. Die Vereine kann es ja trotzdem geben. Ich möchte mir aber von niemanden aufzwängen lassen, wo und wann ich an Vereinsveranstaltungen teilzunehmen habe, nur weil ich angeln möchte, das ist doch Blödsinn.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Doanaplantscha schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir aber von niemanden aufzwängen lassen, wo und wann ich an Vereinsveranstaltungen teilzunehmen habe, nur weil ich angeln möchte, das ist doch Blödsinn.



Das habe ich bisher auch noch in keinem Verein erlebt! #c


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Das ist hier so üblich. Bevor du einem Verein beitrittst musst du dich erstmal dort persönlich bei einer Versammlung vorstellen, vorsprechen und quasi um deine Aufnahme bitten. 

Du unterschreibst mit deiner Aufnahme eine Erklärung, das du eine gewisse Anzahl Arbeitseinsätze bzw. Stunden leisten wirst und du an Veranstaltungen wie Grillfest, Königsfischen, Monatsversammlungen, Weihnachtsfeier teilnimmst.

Tust du das nicht, wirst du wieder vom Verein ausgeschlossen. Achja und im ersten Jahr bekommst du nur bestimmte Angelkarten für Gewässer in der Pampas wo sonst keiner fischt.

Das muss ich nicht haben, ich wohne keine 10 Min. von der Donau entfernt und möchte dort auch fischen wenn mir danach ist und nicht an einem Kiestümpel im Wald.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Es gibt Vereine  die wollen halt eine Gemeinschaft sein,ist ja deren Recht.
Bei den meisten reicht es deine Arbeitstunden abzuleisten.

Ich habe bei einigen Äusserungen doch eher das Gefühl,das dort Privatbesitz als Schlimm angesehen wird .
Ich hoffe die sind genauso nachsichtig, wenn ich in ihren Garten gehe und die Obstbäume fälle .
Es ist nun mal so das in Deutschland alles jemad gehört und der es nicht verschenkt.
Alles andere sind Zwangsenteignungen die nur in einer Diktatur möglich sind.


----------



## captain-sparrow (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

das ist mir zu einfach. der See ist gepachtet oder die Flussstrecke und damit ist das Recht vergeben.
So weit so gut.

Nur wem gehören die Flüsse und Seen als Eigentümer???
Der Stadt, der Gemeinde, dem Staat !!!!

So müsste der Staat auch ein Interesse zeigen das diese Flüsse und Seen auch der Allgemeinheit zugänglich gemacht werden.

Ich finde es so nicht okay, dass das Angeln z.B. verboten ist bzw. nur den Mitgliedern erlaubt ist, während Schwimmer und Bootfahrer auf dem Gewässer geduldet werden müssen. Taucher haben eine ganz schweren Stand . Warum ???

Ich wohne in Bonn und hätte die Möglichkeit an vielen Seen und Flüssen zu angeln. Müsste ich dafür aber in jeden Verein, käme ich aus dem Arbeiten und Zahlen gar nicht mehr raus.

(Rhein, Sieg, Agger, Wied, Ahr plus diverse Stauseen und Kiesgruben und Basaltabbauseen usw.) Dazu sind die Fussstrecken auch noch alle paar Kilometer einem anderen Verein (außer Rhein). Wie soll das funktionieren.

Tageskarten kaufen mal auf Verdacht. Wenn das Wetter und die Verhältnisse es zulassen ja aber spontan geht das gar nicht.

Nur weil es halt in Deutschland so geregelt ist und keiner die Traute hat neue Wege zu gehen. Klar jeder hält gerne an seiner Macht fest und fühlt sich dabei als was besonderes. Eine wirkliche Anglergemeinde sind wir dann aber nicht.

Also soll es so bleiben. Jeder schwimmt in seinem eigenen Pool und passt wie die Bundeswehr auf das es auch in den nächsten hundert Jahren so bleibt.

Da ist ja sogar der Papst schneller und die Kirche fortschrittlicher.

Ich denke es geht auch anders. Man muss nur wollen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Luiz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

teile deine ansichten captain-sparrow! 
Habe von einigen vereinen gehört, dass sie sehr viel pacht an die gemeinde zahlen müssen, was natürlich die mitglieder dann für jeden see zahlen müssen. Ich stelle mir die Frage wie es wäre, wenn es keine vereine geben würde und die seen vom staat gehegt, gepflegt und streng kontrolliert werden (Arbeitsplätze?). Oder vereine mit anglerfreundlicheren strukturen? Wären die kosten dann geringer und man könnte für eine bestimmte abgabe "überall" angeln (auf regionaler ebene)?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Unser Vereinsgewässer kostet im Jahr 22000€ Pacht, dazu der Fischbesatz und der erforderliche Arbeitsdienst und die Kosten, um die Wege etc in Ordnung zu halten.

Dann kommen ein paar Gastangler, die je 10€ für die Tageskarte zahlen und alles abknüppeln, was an den Haken kommt, man muss ja schließlich "den Einsatz rausangeln" (schon oft genug gesehen und auch direkt so gehört...)

Natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber eben leider doch einige, und dann gibt man eben keine Karten mehr aus, sondern nur noch Mitglieder, oder eben dann mal Tageskarten für Freunde von Mitgliedern oder Interessierten die eintreten möchten...


----------



## Gardenfly (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



captain-sparrow schrieb:


> das ist mir zu einfach. der See ist gepachtet oder die Flussstrecke und damit ist das Recht vergeben.
> So weit so gut.
> 
> Nur wem gehören die Flüsse und Seen als Eigentümer???
> ...



Falsch,es gibt viele Gewässer die 100 % Privat sind.
Wurden teuer bezahlt,zt. vom Staat verkauft andere schon seit Urzeiten Privatbesitz.

Auch die Sache mit den Besatzpool ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei,oft wird dan vor der Haustür dessen besetzt der dort was zu sagen hat,der rest zahlt seine Fische mit.


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich habe nichts gegen Privatbesitz. Wie schon erwähnt, wenn einer einen Weiher o.ä. hat, kein Problem soll er sich hinsetzen und genießen das er ihn für sich alleine hat.

Aber können Flüsse und Seen jemandem gehören? Meiner Meinung nach eher nicht. Ich finde den Gedanken das Ganze anders zu regeln sehr gut, alleine die Umsetzung wird oder wäre extrem schwierig, aufgrund des schon erwähnten Besitzstanddenkens. 
Auf bayrisch: "Wos i hob des hob i" :q


----------



## Curny (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



> Dann kommen ein paar Gastangler, die je 10€ für die Tageskarte zahlen und alles abknüppeln, was an den Haken kommt, man muss ja schließlich "den Einsatz rausangeln" (schon oft genug gesehen und auch direkt so gehört...)


 
genau das ist doch das problem. hier kennt mich keiner, ich muss das ganze ausnutzen, usw. usw. usw.

die wenigsten trauen sich das aber wenn sie vereinsmitglied sind. da ist man nicht so anonym. ausserdem möchte man ja in 2-3 jahren immernoch fische in dem gewässer fangen...

nicht anders wäre es mit müll der überall liegen gelassen werden würde... 

man darf bei solchen überlegungen ja nicht von den vernünftigen anglern ausgehen, die nicht jedem fisch den schädel einschlagen und die keinen müll liegen lassen...
es gibt wirklich genug andere idioten die sich (gerade wenn es dann in die anonymität übergeht) aufführen wie die ... *******!
traurig aber wahr!



> Ich stelle mir die Frage wie es wäre, wenn es keine vereine geben würde und die seen vom staat gehegt, gepflegt und streng kontrolliert werden


 
stimmt. deutschland hat zum glück keine schulden und die pflege von natur etc. hatte der staat sowieso schon immer hervorragend drauf! |schild-g

man sollte dann die realität doch ein bischen im auge behalten...

klar würde es mir auch gefallen "überall" angeln zu dürfen. aber ich weis ganz genau das es genug chaoten hier gibt die einem das alles mit viel leidenschaft kaputt machen!!!
Kochtopfangler und Müll-Hinterlasser!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@Curny

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...

In dem Verein in dem ich selber im Vorstand bin stimme ich genau aus diesem Grund jedes mal wenn es mal wieder beantragt wird gegen die öffentliche Ausgabe von Gastkarten...

Wenn Mitglieder jemanden mitbringen und während des Angelns mit anwesend sind ist das was ganz anderes... Die gibt es jederzeit!


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> @Curny
> 
> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele...
> 
> ...


 

genau mein Reden einige Postings vorher:



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Deswegen gibt es bei mir im Verein, seit ich 1. Vosrtand bin,  ....
> 
> Tageskarten für Gäste gibt es nur noch in Verbindung mit einem Mitglied, der mit angelt. Leider blieb nach den unglaublich vielen negativen Erfahrungen in den letzten Jahre mit Gastanglern keine andere Möglichkeit mehr, dies zu freier zu handhaben. Und wir haben uns mit der Entscheidung zu dieser Regelung wirklich nicht leicht gemacht und haben diese Regelung lange, sehr lange, zu lange (??) herausgezögert ...


 
vll. sollten doch mal mehr Angler auch hier aus dem Board Vorstandsarbeit machen, um mit Wirklichkeit vertraut zu werden.  Dann würden sie hier auch anders reden ...  |wavey:


----------



## Doanaplantscha (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

@Luiz

Du hast am Anfang erwähnt das du in England geangelt hast und auch nach Holland nicht weit hast. Wie ist es denn dort geregelt, wer darf wo fischen und wie klappt das dort?


----------



## Luiz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

holland: Du kaufst dir eine "Jahreskarte" darfst dann in einer region an fast allen seen/flüssen angeln. Vereine sind zusammen geschlossen und werden auf der "Jahreskarte" aufgeführt. Du kaufst dir quasi eine fischereierlaubnis + mitgliedschaft in einem verein. Da wie gesagt, alle vereinen "zusammen gehören" reicht es in einem mitglied zu sein und du darfst überall (Regionaler ebene) angeln. Preis momentan insgesammt 43 Euro. Für eine andere region zahlst du nur den vereinsbeitritt, also die jahresgebühr von 13 euro + einmalig 5 euro (z.B. AWHB Nordholland). Dieser doch geringe betrag, soll ausschießlich den gewässern zu gute kommen, kann von mir aus auch mehr sein... .

England: Du Kaufst dir einen Erlaubnisschein und darfst überall angeln + Tageskarte.

Zu deiner frage wie klappt es dort, keine vereinsmeierei, sehr wenig bürokratie und sehr viel kontrollen. Und in einem land wie england, wo angeln sehr viel populärer ist wie in deutschland (meiner meinung nach), sind mir weniger probleme bekannt. Außerdem bieten diese systeme eine gewisse touristenfreundlichkeit (da wenig Aufwand und jeder darf und hat genügend räume).

Dies ist mal sehr salop formuliert, möchte auch nicht zu sehr ins detail gehen. Wer sich da wirklich für interessiert kann es nachlesen. Es gibt massig infos im netz.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Moin #h

Ich kann nur von meinem ehemaligen verein berichten als ich noch in Altenstadt gewohnt habe, dieser hier:

http://www.frankfurter-fischereiverein.de

Da mußte man keinen Arbeitsdienst leisten, im Gegenteil, wenn man ihn geleistet hat, wurdem einem sogar die Stunden bezahlt...

Da ich zu dieser zeit im Schichtdienst tätig war in Wochenends selten frei hatte, die Arbeitsdienste immer Samstags oder Sonntags waren, habe ich nie mitgemacht...

Meinen kleinen bescheidenen Beitrag habe ich bei jedem Angeln geleistet indem ich am Fluß auf meiner Angelstrecke bzw. am Teich immer den Wohlstandsmüll mitgenommen habe der so angefallen ist...

Gemeinschaftsangeln war mir immer ein Greul, was aber nicht am Verein lag, sondern an der Art dieser Veranstaltungen... 
Ich für meine Teil gehe lieber mit ein zwei guten Freunden ans Wasser als mir ne Platzkarte zu ziehen...

Ich bin kein Vereinsmensch, eher ein Einzelgänger...


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Ich glaube zunächst einmal nicht, das die Mehrzahl der Angler schwarze Schafe sind. Sicher gibt es die und es gibt auch sicher genügend Vorfälle die das bestätigen.
Man muß das aber auch mal aus einer anderen Sicht sehen.
Heute ist es - jedenfalls in meiner Gegend - so, dass es max. für 5 % ( geschätzt ) der Gewässer Tageskarten gibt. Auf diese Gewässer stürzt sich nun alles, was keinem Verein angehört. Ist doch völlig klar, dass dort auch die schwarzen Schafe gehäuft auftreten. Denn sie haben ja nur dort die Möglichkeit zu angeln.
Hätten wir ein anderes System, würden sich die schwarzen Schafe auf viel mehr Gewässer verteilen. Das macht sie zwar in der Zahl nicht weniger, verteilt aber die Höhe des " Schadens " auf eine viel größere Anzahl von Gewässern. Möglicherweise ( unbewiesene Theorie ) verkehren sich einige sogar in Richtung weiß oder zumindest grau, weil sie eben die Möglichkeit hätten, jederzeit an einem Gewässer ihrer Wahl zu fischen und so dem evtl. gefühlten Zwang, die Tageskartengebühr " hereinholen " zu müssen, entzogen sind.
Last not least würde so viel mehr Geld in die Kassen eine imaginären übergeordneten Vereins oder Vereinigung kommen. Gelder, die nicht zuletzt auch wieder für Kontrollmaßnahmen investiert werden können. Zusammen mit einer wesentlich strengeren Verfolgung von Verstößen dürfte man das Problem weitgehend in den Griff bekommen.

Schwierigkeiten sehe ich eigentlich nur in der sehr unterschiedlichen geografischen Verteilung von geeigneten Gewässern. Und daran werden wir ganz sicher nix ändern.


----------



## Luiz (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

könnte mich sehr gut mit dem o.g. vorschlag anfreunden, mitgliedschaft in einem verein in nrw und dürfte dann an sog. partner vereinen angeln. Klasse vorschlag!

Ich möchte nochmal erwähnen, respekt an alle die sich so für ihren verein ins zeug legen. Eventuell gehts auch mit einem angelfreundlicherem system, wo eure schätze auch nicht drunter leiden werden. Was ich ständig höre, ihr denkt euch alle tageskartenangler wollen nur auf ihre kosten kommen und schädeln alles ab .... . Gibt übrigens auch andere menschen mit anderer angelauffassung. Was dem allem wiederspricht ist, man wird aufgefordert von vereinen die fische zu töten und einzupacken. Dies ist überhaupt nicht mein ding! Gesetzliche vorschriften welche vereine einhalten müssen? Mein tip c&r und barbless hooks, klappt in andern ländern auch. Gestern war ich mal wieder in deutschland angeln, seit langer zeit. Leider musste ich als tageskartenangler da angeln wo vereinsmitglieder mit sicherheit nicht angeln. Ich dachte ich steh in einer fußgängerzone, durfte mir anhören na fürs mittagessen schon gesorgt (Kochtopfmentaliät auch bei fußgängern?) und alle 30 sec. platz machen. Jeder dritte fragte schon was gefangen usw. . Ist ja ok..., einer der gründe ist warum ich angel um mich zu entspannen, war nicht wirklich so. Achja, hunde und schwimmer warn auch keine 2 meter von mir entfernt. Es ist einfach frustriend . Trotzdem habe ich den tag genossen, da ich mit einem netten AB-Angler unterwegs war und wir viel spass hatten. 

Eine frage an die vereinsvorsitzenden, wofür muss man eigentlich eine oftmals 5mal so hohe beitrittsgebühr zahlen  anlehnend an die jahresgebühr? Sind ja schon fast ein- und austrittsbarrieren.


----------



## Glöckchen (4. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

Eines stört mich an dieser Diskussion ganz gewaltig:

ihr teilt hier irgendwie auf in die bösen bösen Kochtopfangler, die alles rausholen, egal ob geschont oder nicht - und ihr tut so, als gäbe es die in den Vereinen nicht - das sind ja nur die ach so guten C&R-Angler.

Absoluter Blödsinn!

Bislang habe ich ohne Verein geangelt - halt mit der normalen Gewässerkarte. Jetzt habe ich gewechselt und bin in einen Verein gegangen - weniger wegen des tollen Vereinslebens, als deshalb, weil wir ein schönes Stück Sieg beangeln wollten, das halt für diesen Verein reserviert ist (und außerdem weil ein Kumpel von uns da drin ist und wir gern gemeinsam angeln).

Aber an meiner Einstellung hat sich deswegen nichts geändert:
wir angeln gelegentlich - und wenn wir etwas Verwertbares fangen - also keinen geschützen Fisch oder untermaßigen oder so - dann nehmen wir den selbstverständlich mit und bereiten ihn zu. Meines Erachtens die einzige Rechtfertigung für's Angeln - C&R halte ich für Tierquälerei - aber okay, das ist meine Meinung - hierzu gibt es ja äußerst gegensätzliche Einstellungen.

Was ich aber damit sagen will:
allein an unserem Beispiel seht ihr ja, dass ein und derselbe Personenkreis sowohl an freien als auch an Vereinsgewässern u.U. angelt. Dass es für uns selbstverständlich ist, den Angelplatz sauber zu hinterlassen etc. - das brauche ich wohl nicht zu erwähnen.

Aber ich habe sowohl am Rhein Angler getroffen, die sich an keinerlei Regeln hielten, etliche Angeln zuviel im Wasser hatten, Fische während der Schonzeit fingen, manchmal auch Angler ohne Angelschein - und die waren in keinem Verein. Jetzt an der Sieg ist das aber leider nicht anders! Auch hier treffe ich Angler, die tatsächlich fröhlich erzählen, dass sie während der Schonzeit diese oder jene Fische fleißig gefangen haben - manche geben sogar zu, jahrelang schwarz dort geangelt zu haben - würde doch kaum kontrolliert!

Also: schwarze Schafe gibt es doch leider überall!


----------



## captain-sparrow (5. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

In meinem Angelverein wird aus der Aufnahmegebühr und eine zusätzliche Umlage (zusätzlich zum Jahresbeitrag) das neue Anglerheim finanziert.

Ein Haus was jeder Familie gerne zu Gesicht steht. Groß und neu gebaut.
Für Feste kann man das ganze dann mieten als Mitglied. Die Kosten sind aber nicht unbedingt günstiger als wenn man woanders mietet, im Gegenteil, es gibt günstigere Möglichkeiten, die genauso gut sind.

Als das Heim gebaut wurde sind viele aus dem Verein ausgetreten, weil sie sich damit nicht mehr identifizieren konnten. Die nächsten Jahre ist der Verein bemüht die Schulden aus dem Hausbau abzuzahlen.

Und so muss jeder Neueinsteiger natürlich seinen Teil dazugeben. 

Ob das ganze aber noch was mit dem Angeln zu tun hat. Ich denke nein aber hier ist halt die Mehrheit wohl anderer Meinung gewesen.

Nun kann man mit einem tollen Anglerheim protzen und der Verein sieht gewichtiger aus.
Mehr Fische fange ich aber deshalb nicht und an der Angelstrecke hat sich auch nichts verändert.
Aber so ist halt Vereinspolitik.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## N_S Dakota (6. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in Deutschland, geraubte Freiheit/Lebensqualität?*

DA hätte die Baufinanzierung besser mal in eine
Renaturierung umgelegt werden sollen ! 

Oder in den Bau einer Fischtreppe. 

Oder in den Lachsbestand 

Oder,oder,oder.........#q


----------

